# Pre-Contest Fun(k)



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

Okay, this week will be 12 weeks out form my first ever bodybuilding show.  I am really excited and nervous at the same time.  The show is June 26, NABBA Natural Empire State bodybuilding championships.  I will enter the novice catergorie and maybe do the whole crossover thing into the normal open catergorie, haven't decided.  The show has three classes and I will be in the short class (under 5'7") as I stand 5'5".  As many who folled my last journal this year know I was bouncing around at 200lbs over the winter months trying to put on size.  I started dieting and getting ready a little over a month ago and right now I am about 186lbs at 10% bf.  I have a freind that has competed before and is kind of coaching me.  I say kind of because he is really busy and has some personal matters that he needs to take care of so he is not around 100% of the time.  Which is fine becuase I really enjoy doing things on my own and working hard for myself as I take pride in my strong work ethic.  I will appreciate any feedback from some of he competition veterans as well as any comments or suggestions from the general public.  I have dieted down many times in the past to low bf levels (5% being my lowest) just for shits and giggles but I have never dieted down with a certain time frame in mind so this should be interesting. LOL.  Whatever the outcome I don't care.  I am not in this to win, all though it would be nice.  I am simply doing this to say that I did it as bodybuilding has been something that I have been interested in for a long time.  


Okay, enough rambaling here is my diet:


5g creatine upon waking
300mg ALA

Meal 1
6 whites
4 whole eggs
1c oatmeal

meal 2
8oz chicken
1/2c brown rice
1T flax
1T cider vinegar
veggies
300mg ALA

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops optimum nutrition whey
5g creatine
2 rice cakes
300mg ALA

meal 4
(same as meal 2)

meal 5
8oz turkey or 1 can of tuna and 1.5T mayo
1/5c brown rice
300mg ALA

meal 6
2.5 scoops whey
2T natural pb

meal 7
2c cottage cheese
1 apple

totals
3465 cals
363g protein
181.5g carb
106.75g fat


My carb up days are on sunday and wedensday (which both happen to be non-training days).  I will be eating either pasta or oatmeal on those days.

training split:
mon- chest/abs (core)
tues- quads/calves/forearms
wed- off
thurs- back/abs
fri- delts/traps/abs (core)
sat- hamstrings/arms
sun- off

I am going to do HIIT cardio 2x's per week right now, 20min. a pop.  I will try to do it in the AM on an empty tank every mon and friday depending on how early I have clients and if my schedule will allow it.  If not it will be performed after my workout.

Okay....here we go


----------



## x~factor (Apr 4, 2004)

Good luck, Patrick! I know you will do well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks Ray....you should come....yan and dennis will be there.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 4, 2004)

Good luck, P!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 4, 2004)

Yea, man. Let me know exactly when and where. It'll be cool to see you on stage!  I hate to see Dennis there though... I see his ass all day at work already. Hahaha.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

hahahaha, I hear that!!!


thanks Mono!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

12 Weeks 

I'm so proud of you Funky, your finally going to do it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks.....Hope I don't look like shit.  lol


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

you wont look like shit at all! 

GOOO PATTYPOO!!!   :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

lol....pattypoo.  I love that

One of my other friends calls me patty-kins.  she is really cute too.  something about really cute girls coming up with names like this makes me laugh.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2004)

Good luck Patrick 

You'll do awesome, with your dedication and hard work


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

4/5

AM cardio (empty stomach)
bike sprints- 15min
1min- rest- moderate pedaling- lv. 0
30sec- sprint- lv. 9

PM workout
I thought I would be more tired for this workout because I had been up doing sprints at 5am.  I thought I was going to be dragging ass but I put on some crazy punk music in my headphones and went really wild.  My strength felt good despite caloric defecit and this being my secong workout of the day.  Rest interval was realy low.  had a new training partner today, another trainer at the gym who asked if he can workout with me.  he loves to ask me a million questins about how to train his clients with all these problems so I made it clear from the start.  Questions after the workout, just move you ass and we will be fine!  He lifts about as much weight as my sister so my rest interval was as fast I could throw my working weight on the bar and just go.  On dumbell flyes I was doing 2 sets to his one because towards the end he was really draging ass.  hahahahaha, this guy does so much cardio and loves to make fun of me for not doing it (that is why I decided to move even faster today and really drill him).  Funny, I really wasn't even that out of breathe!!

incline bench press
225x8
225x6
235x5

decline dumbell bench press
95x12
100x6
100x5
grab his weight that he was using for 5-6 reps and destroyed it.
65x13 (really fast reps...too easy)

high cable crossover
plate#6x20
plate#7x12
plate#7x12

flat bench dumbell flyes
50x12
60x8
60x8
60x8

decline crunches
bw + 25 x15
bw + 45 x 12 x 3

superset
a) lying knee ins   bw x 12 x 3
b) russian twists   bw + 25 x 10reps to each side x 3


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

That's one hardcore workout - good luck man


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Patrick.  If your into funk, check out George Clinton.  He is the Funk master!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks!

I go the name p-funk from george Clinton and the P-funk all starts.  I used to listen to a lot of Funk (seen him live a few times) and I used to hang out with this chick that called me p-funk because of it.

But really...James Brown is the real funnk master!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO, so does that guy want to train with you again?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

He wont be training with me for awhile.  lol

On a side note, because I know Premier is intertested, my CD purchase of the week was just made:

Bruce Hornsby- Greatest Radio hits

It is awsome.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of music is Bruce Hornsby?  Sounds old school.

I got GangStarr-Moment of truth.  Excellent if you like hip-hop.(real shit, not gay ass radio shit)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not into rap that much.

Bruce hornbsby is a singer song writer.  really popular in the 80s, kind of like don henly.

Hs most popular song was "the way it is" which 2pac sampled so you may know the chorus to it. 

really amazing music.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Its NOT rap!  Well, not the stuff thats like "Shoot this mother fucker, and smoke this weed nigga".  Its more freestyle, and chill.  DJ Premier is a great mixer!

I will check him out thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome! I'm looking forward to following your progress P! Starting at 10%BF, good for you! I'm happy to get to 10% before comp 

My purchase this week was:
Smashmouth
Limpbizkit
Godsmack
Lynard Skynyrd
and the Best of Guns N Roses


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 
> My purchase this week was:
> Smashmouth
> ...



Wouldnt it be GREAT to be rich like Rock?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2004)

SHit, I didn't know Rock was made of $$$!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish. Wife wasn't around and I was by myself...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Rock needs wife supervision or he goes outa control!  Thats soo damn funny.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I wish. Wife wasn't around and I was by myself...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> Rock needs wife supervision or he goes outa control!  Thats soo damn funny.


She doesn't think so!  Sorry for the posts P! No more off topic.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

I like off topic banter.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 6, 2004)

Right on. Pretty strong their Mr. Funk.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2004)

who did you work out with?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Right on. Pretty strong their Mr. Funk.



Not as strong as I was before I was dieting unfortunatly


----------



## Jay-B (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd like to come to the show and mabey meet up b4 then so i know who im rooting for.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> I'd like to come to the show and mabey meet up b4 then so i know who im rooting for.




that would be really cool.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

4/6  quads/calves

we took a field trip today.  One of my good buddies that I work with lives on Long Island and trains at one of the gold's gyms out there.  So I went with him and one of our other freinds out there to get a workout in today.  Just to change it up, get out of the gym I work at and always train at etc.  It was cool, since it was leg day there was a whole bunch of equiptment that I never get to use so I relaly trashed my legs trying out all this new stuff.  I started with squats and then my freind was like "Patty, you do squats every time, that is all you can do at our gym.  Why not go crazy with all this new stuff that you never get to do."  So I did LOL...I am freaking exhausted.

squats (ass to the grass...still working on touching the floor)
275x12
275x10

safety squat (these were cool and the first time I ever tried them so I went light and repped out)
160x15x3

vertical leg press (wt. does not include sled)
180x15
270x12
320x8

hammer strength leg press (wt. does not include sled)
270x15
310x10
310x10

hammer strength unilateral plate loaded leg extension (alternating reps between legs....resting leg hold weight up in flexed position...weight doesn't include the machine)
25x12 reps on each leg x 2

sissy squats
bw x 15 x 1

vertical leg press calf raises
90x25
180x15
180x12
180x12


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like a FUN workout!!  
I always love getting out of my gym and into a new place with diff equip and enviroment too! its like a new sense of motivation or something!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> hammer strength unilateral plate loaded leg extension (alternating reps between legs....resting leg hold weight up in flexed position...weight doesn't include the machine)
> 25x12 reps on each leg x 2



OUCH!

Holding that weight between reps must have burned like a mofo.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

well is was alteranting so while the right was performing a rep the left was up and flexed and then once the right hit the top it flexed and then the left went.   Burned like a mother!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> well is was alteranting so while the right was performing a rep the left was up and flexed and then once the right hit the top it flexed and then the left went.   Burned like a mother!!



Something else new for me to try next quad day...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2004)

your gym has a unilateral  (independent leg) hammer strength machine?  I love those!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> your gym has a unilateral  (independent leg) hammer strength machine?  I love those!!



yup 

my gym has quite a bit of equipment actually... there's still stuff i havent tried, and ive been going there for years (like the vertical leg press machine)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2004)

Haven't been around in a while. Just checking in to see how the contest prep is going.  Looking good, P-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Captrain....wher have you been man?  thanks for checkin' in.  Hope all is well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2004)

4/8 back/core

Okay, I am really tired.  I have had really early clinents all week (heaven't slept passed 4:30am yet this week) and really late clients, making me get to bed around 10 or 10:30 everyday.  I was beat but I went so hard today.  My training partner and I went you go I go rest interval and this was one of our fastest workouts ever.  We finished in 25-30min.  I really pushed myself and was lied out on the gym floor again, crawling, spitting, swearing and almost puking.

I wont let any weight own me!!  I have a new philospphy when training:

"There is nothing that I can't do.  If I can't lift something it is simple.....I JUST NEED TO TALK MYSELF INTO IT"

I used this mantra to push through and get extra reps on everyhting, usually screaming and cursing myself the entire way....but hey, I talked myself into all of those reps and worked my ass  off.

wide grip pulldown
plate#15x10
plate#15x9
plate#15x7

Reverse grip bent row
195x10
195x8
195x8
165x9

Next was pullups.   my training partner asked if we could do 10 sets of doubles.  I said "how about 4 sets of 5 reps."  he was like I don't know if I can hit 5 reps in all four sets"  I looked at him and said "Just talk yourself into it"  he glared back and said  "you are crazy!!"  lol, can't argue with him there.  the rest interval was so little on these it was more like a rest pause 20 rep set.

pullups
bw x 5 x 4

seated cable straight bar face pulls
plate#4x15
plate#8x12
pltae#8x12

barbell pullover
115x10x3

hypers
bw + 60 x 12 x 2
bw + 60 x 11 x 1
bw + 60 x 9 x 1

superset
a) hanging knee raises (wings) bw x 15, bw x 12, bw x 12
b) Full ROM situps (feet up in air) bw x 20, bw x 20, bw x 20


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

"There is nothing that I can't do. If I can't lift something it is simple.....I JUST NEED TO TALK MYSELF INTO IT" 
   
NOW that is THE attitude!! I love it!!  
your a smart feller Pattypoo  
Ill use that tomarrow! can I say it outloud and ppl think Im a wacko? 

GREAT workout!! I need a training partner like yours! 
try and get some sleep this weekend too!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, scream it out!!  that is what I do!!  and people think I am insane, especially when rolling on the ground spitting all over myself or passing out!!  lol

You need a training partern like mine??  he is good, he hangs in there and works hard but sometimes he bitches about the speed or the volume, usually he will not do some of the sets and frequently lowers the weight so sometimes he is in the way but all in all he is a good training partner and works out hard.  I'd like to train with you though.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

spiting on yourself!? lol!! 
well I didnt scream it out but I said it to myself today.. I think it worked!  gonna take some practice talking to myself!  

thats what happens with the ppl I have trained with before, they are chronic complainers most of the time and in the way. If your ever in the maritimes area or from some bizare reason Im in Manhat. well have to train together!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2004)

4/9 delts/traps/cardio

worked out by myself today.  Went really fast as usual.  left shoulder bothering me again today so the presses were tough.

standing barbell press (instead of continuos reps I brought the bar back to start on each rep, bar at shoulder level, under chin, and paused holding the bar for a sec. before pressing another rep.  I did this to stop the bars inertia and momentum and focus on completely unloading the kintic energy to try and recruit as much motor units as possible for each rep.)
155x8
155x5
135x7
rest pause set  135x5, x2, x1

cable lateral raies (bi-latera)
plate#3x16
plate#4x6
plate#3x8x3

prone incline dumbell rear delt raises (with external rotation on the concentric)
20x10x5

cable upright rows
stack x 15
stack x 12
stack x 10

barbell shrugs (becasue my shoulder was hurting form the start I used wraps today)
315x12x5

bike sprints- 20min
1 min- rest- moderate pdal- level 0
30sec- sprint- level 9


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> barbell shrugs (becasue my shoulder was hurting form the start I used wraps today)
> 315x12x5



Do you "roll" your shoulders when shrugging?

I used wraps for the first time in forever the other day... Traps have never been so sore


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you "roll" your shoulders when shrugging?
> 
> I used wraps for the first time in forever the other day... Traps have never been so sore



why would I roll my shoulders?  I suppose the it would be called shoulder rolls and not shrugs, right? 

the upper traps (traps 1 and 2) elevate the scapula.  they don't roll the shoulder.  Rolling your shoulder is a terrible thing to do as you are asking it to perform abduction and flexion at the same time with heavy weight.  to much stress on the rotator cuff and again, the fibers of the traps don't pull that way.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

I know.  Didnt need to lecture me.  Was just wondering why your shoulder hurt, if you were doing shrugs the proper way.
Must be worse than I anticipated...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I know.  Didnt need to lecture me.  Was just wondering why your shoulder hurt, if you were doing shrugs the proper way.
> Must be worse than I anticipated...




I am not lecturing.  My shoulder hurts from when I keicked back 100s for incline dumbell press and missed the catch and pulled my tnedon.  That is why up until 4 weeks ago I hand't done barbell overhead presses for 2 months!  The tendon is inflamed, like tendonitis, and it doesn't help that I already have tendonitis in the elbow and wrist on the same arm.  So when everything swells up it is a real bastard.  Unfortunatly I don't get a week off until after this competition so I have to suck it up and work through it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

Standing Barbell Presses are a Muther. Have to be the most uncomfortable exercise around.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn man, workouts are looking damn good.  

Strength is looking solid, etc. How much are you weighing these days?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Standing Barbell Presses are a Muther. Have to be the most uncomfortable exercise around.



I just started doing them about 3 weeks ago... i love em.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Standing Barbell Presses are a Muther. Have to be the most uncomfortable exercise around.



the standing barbell press is one of my all time fav's because it is so hard.  I care more about it than my bench press.  Before I got hurt i was hitting 205lbs over head with locked knees.



> Strength is looking solid, etc. How much are you weighing these days?



thanks, strength is decent.  I am really not that impressed.  I am down now to about 183-185lbs.  11weeks out from contest come monday.  my strength is down because of the lack of calories and cardio.  oh, well.  it comes back fast once i start training for it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

4/10 hams/arms

bike- 5min. warm up

SLDL
295x6
305x6
315x6
325x4

lying leg curl
100x25
100x20
200x13
100x10

seated machine hip abduction
90x20x3

seated alternating dumbell curls
40x12
40x10
40x8

close grip bench press
225x10
225x8
225x5+1

superset
a) cable curl-  plate#13x10, plate#11x16, plate#9x16
b) rope pressdown-  plate#13x12, plate#11x12, plate#9x12


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

Dang, nice SLDL's, P.  

And wtf... nice cg press, too.  You sure you're cutting?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Dang, nice SLDL's, P.
> 
> And wtf... nice cg press, too.  You sure you're cutting?




Like I said.....If I can't lift something I just have to talk myself into it.  I feel like dieting or not, heavy is a perception.

I am really getting into the mental aspect of lifting.  If I miss a lift I don't atribute it to lack of strength.  I attribute it to lack of mental preperation and not beleiving in myself enough.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Like I said.....If I can't lift something I just have to talk myself into it.  I feel like dieting or not, heavy is a perception.
> 
> I am really getting into the mental aspect of lifting.  If I miss a lift I don't atribute it to lack of strength.  I attribute it to lack of mental preperation and not beleiving in myself enough.



I really love your attitude, man.  Most of the people in my gym would just do another cycle if they missed a lift.  It's rare to find someone who really challenges himself the way you do.

You should go on Oprah.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with Monolith- but not Oprah- how about Dr.Phils sidekick!!  

I really admire your way of pushing yourself mentaly with your lifting. I tryed that yestarday-needs work but I think your defintly right that the mind/body connection can push some limits in the gym! your a smart guy Pattypoo!!  

btw, nice SLDL's and close grip bench!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot Mono and Jen.  I really am into the mental aspect of lifting.  I hope it can carry over into my real life and I can loose the crappy self esteem I have and just believe in myself.  Like your gym attitude that you are trying to achieve Jen, my life attitude is what needs work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey Captrain....wher have you been man?  thanks for checkin' in.  Hope all is well.



I've been working in Spain quite a bit.  I don't get online very often when I'm working there.  I'm home now for a few weeks, but expect to be back there a couple of more times this summer.  

I'm still doing TP's program.  I've got two weeks left.  *phew*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2004)

Spain huh.  Sounds interesting.  How is the training going since you are away form your usual gym?

That must really be a downer to be so far away form home so much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2004)

The biggest drawback is that the gyms are not open on the weekend, so I have to cram all my workouts into a 5-day window. Plus they're not open in the early AM, so my workouts have been after work.  I much prefer the early AM workouts. 

The equipment is decent, but not great and I have to substitute for some exercises.  But overall I'm pleased to have a place to workout.  Going all those weeks without lifting would drive me insane.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> The biggest drawback is that the gyms are not open on the weekend, so I have to cram all my workouts into a 5-day window. Plus they're not open in the early AM, so my workouts have been after work.  I much prefer the early AM workouts.
> 
> The equipment is decent, but not great and I have to substitute for some exercises.  But overall I'm pleased to have a place to workout.  Going all those weeks without lifting would drive me insane.



I hear ya capt.!!  Not training would drive me crazy too.  You are a real insperation .


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SLDL strength is great man, really impressive weights that you're throwing around there.  

11 weeks out huh? You still have some time then, hopefully you'll keep your strength up.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

4/12 chest/cardio/core

DB bench press
100x18
100x8
100x6
(LMAO....I got so excited for the first set that I totally blew myself out for the next two.  lol)

decline bench press
225x10
225x9
225x6+1

incline cable flyes
plate#5x15
plate#6x8
plate#6x7
plate#6x6

peck deck flyes
210x6
180x7
120x15
120x15

bike sprints-15 min.
1 in rest- moderate pedal- level 0
25-30sec. sprint- level 9


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> SLDL strength is great man, really impressive weights that you're throwing around there.
> 
> 11 weeks out huh? You still have some time then, hopefully you'll keep your strength up.




thanks....yeah, I hope my strength keeps going up too.  I get nervous as my body weight drops though and my energy level goes down.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

100x18 ??come again???  
NICE!! lol someone was fired up!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, the 100's for 18? That's insane man, pretty sure that's better than I can do. Now I am tempted to give the 100's a shot when I am fresh.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

I think if I wasn't dieting I could bang them out for over 20 reps.  Once this contest is over I can set up my power training you are going to see some serious lifts.  I am tired of going lighter and doing hypertrophy training.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy crap P... 100's @ 18?

Havent i seen a video of you floating around the net, where you yell 'LIGHT WEIGHT!' before each set?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL...I wish that was me.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I think if I wasn't dieting I could bang them out for over 20 reps.  Once this contest is over I can set up my power training you are going to see some serious lifts.  I am tired of going lighter and doing hypertrophy training.


Are you taking BCAA's?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you taking BCAA's?



No, should I??  LOL, I suck when it comes to what I should be taking supplement wise.

I am taking ALA, creatine still (will stop soon), and ZMA at bed time.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ummmm..............Yeah!

It helps retain LBM while dieting.  You may want to look into ICE Funky.   It's my favorite.  Bulknutrition has it pretty cheap and it will last you a long time.

I love ALA


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

When should i be taking the BCAAs??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

You take the ICE during your training session. Mix it together and sip it throughout your workout!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You take the ICE during your training session. Mix it together and sip it throughout your workout!


Exactly


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2004)

What kind of warm up do you do before you go for that 100 lbs dumbbell?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

just light dumbell work leading up the 100s.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13 quads/calves/forearms

deadlifts
405x2
I have really dry skin and my skin cracksa nd breaks on my hands.  I had a small crack right at the bottom of my middle finger, where it bends and doing these tore it right open so I really couldn't hold any weight.  Pissed me off.  I had to drop weight for the next sets
315x8
315x8

After this set the new personal training manager comes up stairs to workout and asks my partner and I if he could train legs with us.  We both look at eachother......hehehehe, this will be fun.  We imediatly upped the pace of everything and starter flying!!

barbell walking lunges across aerobics studio (aprox 40 yrs).
155lbs for 2 sets

superset
a) hack squat (wt. does not include wright of sled, which I think is 
    45lbs anyway)  270x25, 270x25, 320x15
b) leg extensions- plate#12x5, plate#6x10, plate#5x12

I upped the weight on the last set because my training partner and my manger were using less weight and doing less reps so on his second set my manager trys to do 270....he hits it for a tough 25...at this point he had stopped doing the superset also...lol.  So I up the weight for my next set and he says  "what the hell?!!  how many are you going for?"  I say "As many as I can get"  and start plugging away.

Stairs (contiunous calf raises with no rest)
bw x 15 reps x 20 stairs (300reps with no rest)

We were each about 5 stairs apart and my manager is screaming  "OH shit!!!!  This kills!!  I can feel it shooting up my leg and in my ass!!!"  Yanick (who posts here sometimes) shows up as a spectator and starts laughing saying "oh man, you are working legs with pat....you are crazy".

superset
a) plate  loaded griper (bi-lateral) 90x15, 115x30, 125x15
b) barbel wrist culrs  65x12, 65x10, 65x10

barbell reverse wrist curls
50x8x4

My manager was fried after this.  he was soaking wet and in pain saying  "Shit, I need to workout with you guys again.  I am jsut not conditioned for this type of stuff.  That was insane"  After he leaves my training partner looks at me (also soaking wet) and confesses "that was the hardest workout I have ever had!!  I am soaking wet and I am wearing a dry fit shirt underneath this t-shirt."  I was like "no way" and he takes of his shirt exposing his dry fit t-shirt completey soaked all the way through.....lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

I get dry skin too... damn desert.  This is what I use, I get it at walmart.  Best shit EVER IMO.  Its the jar one.
[img2]http://www.etbrowne.com/images/product_shots/cbf_bodycare_1.jpg[/img2]
http://www.etbrowne.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=EB&Product_Code=4008


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, I'll look for it.  I use so much cream that nothing ever works anymore.  My skin just splits and cracks like crazy.  My hands are realy nasty right now.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Yea, cream is worthless.  This shit is like wax in the jar.  But once it hits your skin, it gets all greasy.  Good for massages too!(you need a lady for that though)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

Good to know....I have some lady's lined up


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

You can try some kind of cream w/ vaseline on top

I use vaseline cuz I have sensitive skin 

Anybody else notice a huuge difference in their face a few days after starting ALA? It get to where my friend is asking me wtf drugs I'm on


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL

Another new training partner, eh?

Seems like you get fresh meat to grind every week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> LOL
> 
> Another new training partner, eh?
> ...



aside from my one buddy that always trains with me no one else sticks around.  most people see us training and jsut call us crazy.  especially when the only thing coming out of my mouth is profanity...lol



greek- I hate the feel of vasoline.  it is so damn greasy.  As far as the ALA goes, what kind of facial changes do you mean?  My face always look like shit...so i don;t think it makes a difference.  lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

My face looks a LOT leaner.. but it's probably water loss.  

I only use vaseline at night, put it on when i get in bed, and dont have to worry about the feel.. u get used to it anyway and dont use too much..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope someone takes a picture of Patrick with a bunch of Vaseline on his face, then posts it here!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My face looks a LOT leaner.. but it's probably water loss.
> 
> I only use vaseline at night, put it on when i get in bed, and dont have to worry about the feel.. u get used to it anyway and dont use too much..



Must make for a slimy pillow...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

Question????:

This may sound silly but I don;t know the answer.  I have been trying to work on my posing.  My question is, after you hit the pose and you are holding it do you hold your breath or do you breath??

anyone??


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Depends on the pose.  If its an ab pose then I hold my breath because I breathing methods of inhale/exhale the right amount to get the abs to show (when I'm lean enough  )  Any other pose I breath and hold the post for 60 sec.

I'm by far a posing pro because my posing looks like shit so you may not want to listen to me


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL......my posing looks like shit too!!! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Patrick, now I remember why I prefer high volume, besides the fact it works better 
Vascularity!










> _*Originally posted by Layne/Str8flexed*_
> no, not always this vascular.
> 
> age + # of years training + high volume training (never got this with low volume) + low bodyfat


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

holy crap.who is that?? those veins are the size of my fingers!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats Layne. ID/str8flexed.  He is on Avant Labs Forum.  Going to say hi to him now?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I like hi-volume training too.  Layne has a really impressive physique.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

banged out a quick work out solo today because I had to go and sit in the NYC DMV to get my license re-newed.....what a pain that was!!

4/15  back/core

was moving quick today

one arm dumbell rows
100x12
100x10
100x8

close grip pulldown
plate#14x8
plate#14x7
plate#12x7
plate#10x9

wide grip support row
135x10
135x8
135x7

reverse grip pullups
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 5

rope cable straight arm pressdown
plate#12x15
plate#13x10x2

reverse hypers (off side of a bench)
bw x 15 x 3

weighted machine crunches
65x15
stack x 10 x 2

superset
a) high chair knee raises with dumbell between feet  20x10x3
b) weighted decline situps (full ROM)  60x12x3


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

You've got a car in the city, P?  Talk about expensive...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

No he doesnt have a car(I dont think)...  WTF do you need a license for?

Jen-- Sorry about the comment above, I was just kiddin


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

nice workout Patty!  

PM- your lucky Im a forgiven person! and no I was not going to look- I was just sayin those were freaky veins!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

No, i don;'t have a car but my drivers license expires on my 25th birthday, which is May 4th.  If I don't get it re-newed before it happens then I have to go back to ohio and take another road test which I don' want to do.  So it was either get a state ID card or just re-new my license so I just re-newed it since I drive my car when I am in Cleveland visiting my parents.  I can't afford to keep it in NYC so it is still at home.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes VERY lucky!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> No, i don;'t have a car but my drivers license expires on my 25th birthday, which is May 4th.  If I don't get it re-newed before it happens then I have to go back to ohio and take another road test which I don' want to do.  So it was either get a state ID card or just re-new my license so I just re-newed it since I drive my car when I am in Cleveland visiting my parents.  I can't afford to keep it in NYC so it is still at home.



Ahhh... i get it.  Yeah, when i was in the city, i saw signs for one nights parking costing like $50.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, to park in a garage and pay a monthly fee here would caost me anywhere form 300-600 dollars depending on where i park!!  That is as much as you can rent an apt. for in most states.  lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2004)

4/16
AM cardio (empty stomach)- 30min total

15min bike sprints
1min- rest (moderate pedal- level 0)
25-30sec- sprint- level 9

15min stairmaster (5min level 5; 10min- level 7)

PM- delts/traps/abs

standing dumbell overhead presses (elbows 45 degrees off body; scapular plane)
75x7
75x5
60x8
60x6
60x6

cybex machine lateral raises
plate#7x15
plate#8x10x3

reverse peck deck (vertical grip)
135x12
150x8x3

barbell shrugs
335x12
355x10
365x8
375x8

dumbell upright rows
40x12
50x10
55x8

sit ups (feet up)
bw + 45 x 20 x 3

kneeling cable crunches
stack x 15 x 3

bicycles
bw x 20 reps to each side x 3


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

what are "barbale" shrugs?  or was that just a typo?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

yes it is/was a type-o.  My fat fingers hit every button on the keyboard except the one I want to hit.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

lmao.

but damn... youve got some crazy strong traps.

we gonna see any pics before the contest?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah, I will defenitly try and post some pics before the comp.  It is jsut ahrd for me since I don't have a digital camera and it is a pain in the ass trying to get a picture disk deveolped and uploading those pics into the CPU.  To time consuming.  I will defenitly try and post some.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

4/17 hamstrings/arms/abs

bike-3min. warm up

SLDL
315x8x3

seated leg curl
200x15
200x9
185x10

standing cable hip abduction (no rest inbetween legs)
plate#5x10
plate#5x8

standing cable hip adduction (no rest inbetween legs)
plate#4x15
plate#5x15

cambered bar curls
105x10
105x8

cambered bar skull crushers
115x12
125x7+1

one arm dumbell preacher curl (no rest inbetween arms)
30x20
30x10

one arm overhead tricep dumbell extensions (no rest inbetween arms)
25x20
25x15

reverse grip cable curl
plate#10x12
plate#10x10

cable pressdown (on lat pull down machine)
plate#7x15
plate#7x10

hanging knee raises (wings)
bw x 15 x 4

swiss ball situps
bw + 45 x 15 x 4


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

lol, looking at your training log always gets me motivated.  Those SLDL's are awesome... not to mention the skullcrushers.

Do you rotate in ham presses, anymore?  I remember you saying you used to do them... just curious what kind of weight youre moving there.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 17, 2004)

impressive weight as always P...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Oak- were the hell have you been man?  hope everything is well.

Mono- what do you mean ham presses??


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Oak- were the hell have you been man?  hope everything is well.
> ...



Hamstring presses?  On the leg press machine?

Werent you the one who was talking to Jodi about them a while back...?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh, Jodi does those, I don't.

I don't really use the leg press machine, unless I am super setting it with something, or doing uni-lateral presses because there isn't enough room for weights when I do it both legs at a time.

The hamstring presses are hard for me becuase the foot placement is so high and my hammies are pretty tight so my range of motion is to limited becuase once I start to come down a little bit I pelvicly tilt so badly that my whole butt comes right off the seat.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Oak- were the hell have you been man?  hope everything is well.


mad busy...i got 4 more weeks left of the semester and then i am transferring to a school back home...thank god...i have also dropped bodyfat like mad since the beginning of my cut...i've upped my cardio and really only eat carbs at breakfast unless it's a high carb day...i spend a lot of my time on hip hop forums...music is a huge part of my life...right now D12's World is heavy in rotation in my iPod...well hope all is well with u...
--Justin


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Sup Patrick!  Nice workouts man.  Still strong as hell...  I would also like to see some pics.  
Get a new CD?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I got the soundtrack to the Punisher and Disturbed.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Is the Punisher soundtrack good?  I havent seen that yet.(if its even out...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's a good w/o cd I think.`


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sup Patrick!  Nice workouts man.  Still strong as hell...  I would also like to see some pics.
> Get a new CD?



No unfortunatly no new CD last weekend.  Maybe this weekend though.  I have to re-buy Simon and Garfunkel "the central park concert" after this girl I was kind of seeing borrowed it then never gave it back and we don't talk anymore.  I hate re-buying CDs.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2004)

4/19 chest/cardio

This workout wasn't great at all.  Couldn't sleep last night as my allergies kept me up blowing my nose and gasping for air.  Then I did this workout after training 5 clients in a row so I was really tired and had no time to relax before the workout.  I felt pretty weak and working out alone today did not help because having someone there sometimes pushes me to be harder on myself.  Don't get me wrong, I worked my as off and was moving really fast (very low rest intervals today as I was in a hurry) but I didn't feel strong at all and the weights being used reflected that.

bench press
275x6
275x2x2

15 degree incling benhc press
85x12
90x8
90x6
drop set
90x6, 45x8

high cable cross over
plate#6x15
plate#7x15
plate#7x10x2

dips
bw x 20
bw x 13
bw x 12

bike sprints
1min- rest- moderate pedal- level 0
25-30sec sprint- level 9


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Heh, so do I.  I now burn all my CD's onto MP3 formated disks for backup.
Aller...gis?  What are those


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2004)

> Aller...gis? What are those



you don't get them??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

No.  Never had an alergic reaction in my life.  

Well, this one time I rolled around in some grass with my shirt off, and got a bunch of red spots.  But they went away after about 30mins.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, this one time I rolled around in some grass with my shirt off, and got a bunch of red spots.  But they went away after about 30mins.



wtf?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

I am guessing I had a slight allergic reaction to the grass.  Or else it could have been really pointy and made the spots.  I really cant recall.  And no.. it wasnt that kind of rolling around!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Any sheep around?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

No   Why do you ask...?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, I don't know. Maybe playing in a field and all of a sudden getting a "rash". Maybe you were lonely, I don't judge you buddy  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

4/20 legs/calves

Pretty basic workout today.  Nothing spectaucular.  Just kept the reps up, worked quick (you go I go rest interval).  On squats I did a high rep set followed by two sets of moderate weight, just doing low reps not close to failure to give my legs a break a little bit and then another high rep set.  Did some dumbell deadlifts (not SLDL...but pulls from the floor, kind of like a trap bar deadlift, holding the dumbells at my sides).  No more hammies and arms either.  I am doing all legs on the same day now and leaving arms to their own on saturdays.

squats
245x20
275x4
275x4
220x21

lying leg curl
140x12
140x10
140x7
140x6

dumbell deadlift
65x10
75x10
85x10
100x8

seated calf raises
225x8
180x12
160x12
135x15
115x15
90x20
70x20
45x25
25x40


Nothing special....Lowered the volume today and worked pretty light.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2004)

So how would you judge your progress so far?

On par for Comp prep?

What do you think you'll come in at?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, I want to know to


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice DB deads... especially after all the squats.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

Okay, Here is a my 10 week update.

Diet- I have dropped my cals a bit lower, down to 3400-3500.  I 
        dropped the 1/2c brown rice in meal 6 and only have half an 
        apple with my cottage cheese at bedtime.  All I can say is 
        that I am really hungry!!

Training- Training is going well.  Put my hams back with my quads to give them a break since I am still doing 2 days of cardio a week (HIIT bike sprints).  Also, I want to focus on my arm trianing a little more.  I feel my strength sinking a little bit as weight that I usually can bang out for easy reps is getting harder.  Still the same amount of reps in a lot of cases but it is much harder work to get those reps now.  Mentally my diet is taking a bit of a toll on me also, when I let it.

body-  I feel like I am right were I want to be.  I have been weighing in at 182-181lbs and around 185-186 after re-feeds.  I am leaning out.  Not really sure on what weight I will end at and since my competition is broken down into height classes I am not concerned, all I need to do is make sure I don't grow over 5'7", in the next 10 weeks and I will be okay.  I am hoping that I don't go under 170lbs.  I am starting to really lean up and I have a small pinch on my lower abs, but that is usually there and form dieting in the past it is the last to go so I am not to concerned.  I was thinking aobut maybe using some SKULPT from ero-pharm to try and take care of that.  I have been practicing my posing, man that shit is hard.  I am starting to get some great vascularity in my shoulders and the most muscular pose brings out lots of neck veins.  Yanick was watching me go throught the mandatories today, he said that my back looks really good, although I can;t see it so I have no idea.  I have yet to start tanning which I think I need to do this week because I am a true white boy.  Other than that I am pretty happy and excited!!  Every week brings about more cuts and more leaness.  I can't waite to get some pictures up so that you guys can see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't wait for the pics either!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Sounds solid, P.  You've lost around 5lbs in 2 weeks with only a slight drop in strength.  Thats damn nice. 

Are you gonna try to slow down the fat loss some, though?  If you keep this up, you'll be down to 170 in 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

I have lost about 2-3lbs in the past 3 weeks and still getting leaner.  I was 184lbs about 4 weeks ago.  I am taking it really slow so that I can try and hold onto as much LBM as possible.  Also my body, as most peoples, but mine especially does not like to go to such low bf%.  The last time I did my body hated me for it.  If I am 5% at three weeks out I am going to be screwed.  LOL.  I am going to try and go slow and lean up as much as I can and see how i look at 6 weeks out before I decide how much more BF I have to lose and if I will need a fat burner or not.  I am also still on creatine!!  So, I dropping water is also going to be a big thing.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

I cant wait to see pics either!!  

the slower the better smart fella!  
if your hungry more, just eat more veggies!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I cant wait to see pics either!!
> 
> the slower the better smart fella!
> if your hungry more, just eat more veggies!




Yep, eating lots of veggies at every meal (broccoli, spinach and brussels sprouts are my favs).  Also drinking a lot of water.....1.5- 2 gallons per day (6-8L)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Cool, man.  And make sure you post pics of the trophy, too.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Cool, man.  And make sure you post pics of the trophy, too.




hehehe, yeah I am not planning on winning anything.  I am going into this thing blind, never competed and no one to caoch me.  I am doing this myself so it is going to be a real learning experience.  There are a ton of guys in NYC, especially out on Long Island, with amazing physiques that have been doing this show and others for more years than I have even been training.  Like this one guy I know said "there is no easy bodybuilding competition in N YC.  There are going to be people from neighboring states and all the people fron NYC.  These are hard shows to do." 

I have no expectaions other than to do the best that I can absolutly do.  As far as I am concerned if I do that....if I train as hard as I can, if I diet as strict as I possibly can then I have already won and no placing is going to change the pride that I have form working hard for myself.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

We should get some northeast IM'ers together to get a cheering section for you at the competition.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> We should get some northeast IM'ers together to get a cheering section for you at the competition.




Oh man that will be so funny.  I have a bunch of freinds going.  They are powerlifters though so no dount when I am trying to pose they will probably be screaming things like "you stick!!"  or "you look like you haven't eaten in 40yrs".  LOL, they are going to try to get me to laugh on stage, I know it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Man, it is a good thing you know your body so well.  That is so important.  I am just learning, and have a looong ways to go.  You seriously have HUGE balls man LOL I dont think I would be able to do something like this on my own.  I would have to hire a posing coach and all kinds of shit.  Good luck


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh man that will be so funny.  I have a bunch of freinds going.  They are powerlifters though so no dount when I am trying to pose they will probably be screaming things like "you stick!!"  or "you look like you haven't eaten in 40yrs".  LOL, they are going to try to get me to laugh on stage, I know it.



lmao


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man, it is a good thing you know your body so well.  That is so important.  I am just learning, and have a looong ways to go.  You seriously have HUGE balls man LOL I dont think I would be able to do something like this on my own.  I would have to hire a posing coach and all kinds of shit.  Good luck




LOL, thanks but I really don't know anyhting.  I am just trying to figure it out.  There is a guy that trains at Gold's gym on long island were my buddy trains that is in his 50s and has been bodybuilding for a longer than I have been alive.  Once I get my posing endurance up around 6 weeks out I will go see him and show him the poses that I can do and let him correct me and help me out.  Other than that I am on my own though.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2004)

The show should be fun, we all have to go out to a buffet afterwards 

I'm going to see if i can borrow a digi cam and we'll take pics one of these days, that old as avi does you no justice pat.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> The show should be fun, we all have to go out to a buffet afterwards
> 
> I'm going to see if i can borrow a digi cam and we'll take pics one of these days, that old as avi does you no justice pat.




LOL, Buffet???  Screw that, before I leave for the show I am going to Krispy Kreme and gettign 2 dozen donuts for right when I am done.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

4/22 back/core

Another fast workout.  Rest interval was you go I go with my training partner as usual.  We did the back workout in 35min. today.


barbell t-bar rows
195x12
245x8
245x6x2

wide grip pull up
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 4
bw x 4

reverse grip pull down
plate#13x12
plate#15x8x2

dumbell pullovers
100x12
100x15 (got really pumped up for that set)
100x8 (blew myself out on previous set.  lol)

hypers
bw + 45 x 14
bw + 55 x 12
bw + 65 x 12
bw + 75 x 7 (had nothing left at this point)

full ROM situps (feet up, knees bent) with rotation at top to opposite side each rep
bw x 20 x 3


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

HEAVE............HO.................  Nice lifts PAtrick!! looks intense!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Awesome pullovers!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice workout P!

Heh, I was in the 7-11 today, buying a bottle of water.  Well, this girl was infront of me, and was wearing these tight black pants(Gawd the ass!) anyway, she was yelling at her friend who was at the slurpee machine to hurry.  Then she turned around and was like "Oh sorry, I didnt mean to make you wait."  I was like "Not a problem"(it was funny, she was totally looking me up and down, making it soo obvious!)  Anyway, her friend got to the counter and they paid for their stuff.  Well, when they were walking out, the girl said to her friend "This straw is too short, you needed to get a bigger one."  So she runs infront of me, grabs a big straw, and starts to walk by me again and says "I like them BIG" all while putting the straw in her mouth!  I was so shocked, I couldnt even talk   So she got away


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude how could you let that get away!!!!  You dropped the ball big time.  As I was reading that I was getting ready for a conclusion that was more like this:

"She walked back to get a new straw.  Looked at me and said "I like 'em big" and then grabed my cock."


hahahahahahahaha.....now that would have been a story.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

hahahaha   Yes, that would have been a better ending.  God, I wish it had ended that way...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude, if I werer you I would have given' her the big straw.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice workout P!
> 
> Heh, I was in the 7-11 today, buying a bottle of water.  Well, this girl was infront of me, and was wearing these tight black pants(Gawd the ass!) anyway, she was yelling at her friend who was at the slurpee machine to hurry.  Then she turned around and was like "Oh sorry, I didnt mean to make you wait."  I was like "Not a problem"(it was funny, she was totally looking me up and down, making it soo obvious!)  Anyway, her friend got to the counter and they paid for their stuff.  Well, when they were walking out, the girl said to her friend "This straw is too short, you needed to get a bigger one."  So she runs infront of me, grabs a big straw, and starts to walk by me again and says "I like them BIG" all while putting the straw in her mouth!  I was so shocked, I couldnt even talk   So she got away



You're a pussy!   

But you're cool in my book anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

No, not a pussy.  I would have choked too.  I am shy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You're a pussy!



Yea, I know.  I am too worried about saying something offensive.  I mean seriously... I had no clue what to say   I mean, I could have been hella crude but I probably would have gotten smacked.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

I would have been doing slurpee body-shots off her in the parking lot.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I know.  I am too worried about saying something offensive.  I mean seriously... I had no clue what to say   I mean, I could have been hella crude but I probably would have gotten smacked.



Judging by the way you described her and how she was acting, I dont think she would have been offended.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

yeah, she seems like she was up for anyhting.  I would have dropped my pants right there in line and said "here, suck on this straw."


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Judging by the way you described her and how she was acting, I dont think she would have been offended.




Probably not, but I didtn want to be like "I like them wet" or someshit...  Thats just not me.  Unless I really know the girl and she wants me to talk dirty.  So, I guess I am shy too.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

I should try to be more shy I guess.  I've always been kind of a whore.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

LMAO.....this is great.  My pre-contest journal just took such a nice turn.  I love this shit....lol


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry for contributing to the hijak, Funk.  I have a habit of doing that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

Fuck that...I love it.  I should start a journal that just has me and others spewing vulgarities and talking shit.  It is more like my real life.....I am a complete jackass in real life.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey me too!  I'm a complete ass!  We should do a thread like that.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

P-Funk and Var's "interesting new ways to use the english language" journal


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_I was so shocked, I couldnt even talk   So she got away





> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_I would have choked too.  I am shy.


Bunch of rookies!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey P,
Sorry finally read your new journal up to this point good luck man!!


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow...this journal's getting interesting   lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL, yeah this journal is really getting interesting. 

Well, I reall got my ego slammed today.  If anyone has read atherjen's journal I posted that there is this girl in my gym that I realy adore.  I always want to talk to her but she always has headphones on and I am to nervous anyway.   Today she was walking towards the locker room with her headphones off and I am walking towards her (a perfect oppurtunity that I have had a few times before but always was to nervous to act on).  So I say "hey, I never want to interupt your workout and you always have your headphones on but I jst wanted to tell you that you are doing really well.  You look good, very lean and musculare."  She said "oh, thanks, I am working on it" and then jsut ran away.  I guess if she was interested she would have stayed and talked a little longer.  I hate getting dissed......Well, of to the gym to workout and destroy things.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

She probably saw this thread, P, and was waiting for you to shove your tongue down her throat.  When you didnt, she just walked away. 

You better try that tactic tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

Nah, I'll just never talk to her again.  No need to waste my time or hers.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shit man, I missed all the fun in this thread


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> So I say "hey, I never want to interupt your workout and you always have your headphones on but I jst wanted to tell you that you are doing really well.  You look good, very lean and musculare."  She said "oh, thanks, I am working on it" and then jsut ran away.  I guess if she was interested she would have stayed and talked a little longer.  I hate getting dissed......Well, of to the gym to workout and destroy things.



Not necessarily, she might be shy, you may have embarrased her a little, she might have a boyfriend, or maybe she plays hard to get, or did not even realize you were "flirting", who knows. 

I would approach her again and ask her a question rather than just pay her a compliment. Like, "How long have you been wokring out?" or "Are you planning on competing? " or even both questions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

P- put yourself in her position for a minute. Maybe she dissed you, but more likely you caught her completely off guard and she could be shy too. I've had women I thought were very attractive try to strike up conversations with me in the gym and other places. Almost everytime I choke, say something and walk away quickly because I don't know what to say or do. She may dig you but feel intimidated. Just don't assume you got dissed buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crap, Prince beat me to it!  Hey prince, you never come to my journal


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

okay fellas, thanks for the votes of confidence.  I just think she isn't into me because every time I try and make eye contact with her she looks away and every time we are walking towards eachother in the gym she looks down.  She wont even look at me so I just figure that she isn't interested.  Whatever....I don't care.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

There is a girl liek that at my gym.  I always hopes she will look at me so I can smile   But I think she is intimidated...  Either that or complety disgusted 

Those are the only two reasons I can think of...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

HOLD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Patrick those are obvious signs that shes INTO you!!!! if she didnt care then when you walked by or tryed to look at her she wouldnt put her head down or purposly try to ignore you! maybes shes shy!! maybe when you went to talk to her you caught her off guard and she didnt know what to say? 
dont give up - maybe try talking to her once again?! worth a shot!  come on-your the KING of motivation now!! 
(I need to learn to practice what I preach)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah really, P.  Just talk yourself up like you do when you lift.  "If i dont get this girl, its not because im not good enough, its because i didnt psych myself up enough."


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

4/23

AM- bike srpints- 20min.

PM- delts/traps/abs

My shoulder felt okay today so I decided to try and go heavier on my presses and work back up to my old weight and hopefully higher ofcourse.  Took a little longer rest between sets on these to allow my shoulder to recover a bit.  After that the rest interval was less than 30sec.  Sip of water and then next set pretty much.

Standing barbell press
175x5
185x4x2
On my last set I got three reps and then went half way up on the fourth rep and came back down to start position.  Yanick then says "okay, push press the last one".  I yelled  "NO PUSH PRESS" took two deep breathes and pushed up the fourth rep, racked it, turned around and said  "I am not doing push press today"


dumbell lateral raises
25x10x3

barbell upright row
135x8
135x6x2

bent over rear delt dumbell raises with external rotation on the concentric
20x12x3

barbell shrugs
315x8x3
(super slow contraction) 225x10x5

superset
a) decline situps  bw + 45 x 20 x 3
b) rope cable crunches-  stack x 15 x 3

superset
a) decline reverse crunches-  bw x 10 x 3
b) russian twists with plate-  25x10 twists to each side x 3

superset
a) hanging knee raises-  bw x 15 x 3
b) Full ROM situps with feet up in air-  bw x 15 x 3


Went to my freinds house to practice posing last night.  He has done a show before and trained some guys for shows so he was helping me with the poses.  I didn't have my camera (damn it) but we did snap some photos on my phone.  I just have to figure out how to get them from my phone to my CPU (lol).  He loked at the pictures, Yanick looked at the pictures and one of my other freinds looked at the pictures and they all said the same thing, which is strange because when they are together the disagree like crazy.  The said that I look like I just have to drop about 5lbs and then drop water form there so they were all telling me now F**k it up and start dieting like crazy with 10 weeks to go or I am going to lose to much muscle and crush myself.  Will see what happens.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

Pre- I always opt for the second excuse "completely disgusted".  I am no prize and unfortunatly she is always there at 7am when I am training clients so I am usually looking pretty tired and un-shaven that early because I have been up since 4:30 and training people since 5.  I usually look like a rela bag of shit then.

Jen-  Maybe if she makes eye contact with me now I will try and talk to her again.  But, something really tells me it ain't happen.  I have a hunch about this one.  I can only motivate myself when it comes to something I really believe I can do.  I don't think I have very much to offer someone so it is hard for my to get motivated at times. 

Mono-  I think people would really think I was insane if they saw me talking myself up to go and speack to a girl.  It is bad enough when I lift.  lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, if aesthetics are what she is interested in only, then fuck her.

Nice standing BB military.  God damn..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, if aesthetics are what she is interested in only, then fuck her.
> 
> Nice standing BB military.  God damn..



thanks, always been  one of my better lifts.  can't wait to take a week off after my contest and rest my shouler.  then train for strength and get that thing back up about 200lbs were it should be.

She doesn appear to be that type of shalow girl but then again in NYC you never know.  That would defenitly make her very unattractive though.  I would have never tried to talk to her in the first place if it was like that.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

I saw someone else doing standing bb mil presses today at my gym.  I know he juices, and he was only bringing the bar down to his nose on each rep.  Even with all that, he was only doing like 5 reps @ 135lb.

So P, im in fuckin awe of your press.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> barbell t-bar rows
> 195x12
> 245x8
> 245x6x2


Curious man, are these done ghetto style on one side of the barbell with the cable v-bar attachment? Really looking good man, in terms of strength, if they are. You still count the bar as 45 lbs., correct?


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 23, 2004)

oh man have i been missing or what??? Premier, u should have just been like "really, i like em(breasts) big too." or some shit like that..oh well u'll get another shot bro..P we need to see some pics...I got some great news, I am transferring back home next semester and i plan on competing later this year..I have lost quite a bit of bf since i started cutting(bout mid-feb)...hit me back man


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Mono- thanks.  I hate when people bring the bar down to their nose and then press up form there.  You are really just working your triceps at that point, with a lockout.  When I do these I bring the bar all the down, under my china and touch my shoulders, sometimes I even stop the momentun and pause down there holding the bar in the rack position (like in olympic lifts) for a sec and then pressing.  this makes it even harder as you really have to generate force to get the weight moving again.

Monstar-  yeah, the gym I work at has no free standing t-bar, only a support row.  So we set up the "getto version" on the t-bar and put a barbell in the corner of the room.  I sometimes use the v-bar attachment and sometimes I just lock my fingers together and grip the bar like that (makes it a lot harder).  I count the bar as 45 because I don't know how much weight we are really missing by placing it in the corner.  I would guess maybe 20-25lbs.  So yeah, there was 200lbs loaded on the bar.  We also use 25lb plates for this instead of 45s so that we can get a fuller range of motion and better contraction with the lats.

oak-  good to hear from you bro!!!  that is gret that you are thinking about competing.  I'll be rooting for ya.  You should defenitly start a journal so that everyone can help you out an dgive you support.  I am trying to figure out how to get the pics from my phone into my CPU.  I will try and take some next week with a regular camera so I can post them though.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

4/24 arms/abs

barbell curls
115x8x2
115x6

dips
bw + 135 x 8
bw + 135 x 6
bw + 135 x 4

superset
a) db hammer curls  40x15, 40x10x2
b) cable curls-  plate#12x8, plate#8x12x2

superset
a) db skullcrushers  55x8, 50x8, 45x9
b) cable pressdowns-  plate#11x20, plate#12x8, plate#12x10

wrist rotation with dumbell over side of bench
15x20
20x15x2

barbell wrist curls
70x12
70x10x4

reverse grip barbell wrist curls
30x20
30x18
30x15

high chair knee raises
bw x 15 x 5

swiss ball situps
bw + 45 x 15 x 4


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

NICE DIPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

thanks......I can do better when my shoulder is feeling okay and when I am not hypocaloric.


*on a side note I have to admit that I can't stop listening to the song "Mandy" sung by Barry Manilow.

Why I admitted that I have no idea??


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> NICE DIPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

can do BETTER???????????  holy moly! me thinks I need to work on those weighted ones!!!  

LOL!!! umm whats up with that?? I think I know what song your talking about? u diggin Barry now er something?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

I dig everything when it comes to music.  I love that song.  I have also been listening to a lot of Dion and the Drifters....song like "runaround sue", "the wanderer" and "teenager in love".  I just like listening to as much music as possible and as many different types of music.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

> dips
> bw + 135 x 8
> bw + 135 x 6
> bw + 135 x 4


Damn, that is some impressive dipping strength. That's a shame that you gym has a no camera policy, I would like to see these just for pure motivation! I think my PR for +135 is 6-7. What's your PR when you're not having shoulder problems and/or on a hypocaloric diet?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

I have done bw + 160 for 6 reps on a good day before I hurt my shoulder and when I was weight almost 200lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay Premier I purchased two CDs this weekend to make up for not getting one last weekend.  And the winners are:

Def Leppard-  Greatest hits- the Vault
Ultimate Air Supply


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

I    Def Leppard!!!! I was listening to them today!!  my favs gotta be pour some sugar on me! hehe!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my favs gotta be pour some sugar on me! hehe!



Don't tempt me 

I love them too.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 25, 2004)

hey p, when i get back from college i'm gonna have my doctor do some bloodwork and see if i have hypo/hyper thyroidism..i don't feel my body's digesting the food i eat properly cuz i'm always hungry, tired and depressed. dunno...i heard that's it not uncommon for bodybuilders to have it as well...any thoughts?
-J


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

> I have done bw + 160 for 6 reps on a good day before I hurt my shoulder and when I was weight almost 200lbs.


Wow, +160 for 6 reps? I think you have the best dip on this site...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> hey p, when i get back from college i'm gonna have my doctor do some bloodwork and see if i have hypo/hyper thyroidism..i don't feel my body's digesting the food i eat properly cuz i'm always hungry, tired and depressed. dunno...i heard that's it not uncommon for bodybuilders to have it as well...any thoughts?
> -J




Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.  My buddy ahd the same problem, went to the doc and they told him he was hypothyroid.  Sounds like something worth gettign checked out if ya ask me.

Mon- thanks but none of my lifts are that impressive when you can see what some of my buddies can lift.  I know guys that would put anyone here to shame in pretty much any lift.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I    Def Leppard!!!! I was listening to them today!!  my favs gotta be pour some sugar on me! hehe!


I used to like that song myself until I got a hold of the lyrics. Man, that song just make no sense!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> I used to like that song myself until I got a hold of the lyrics. Man, that song just make no sense!




I think it makes sense.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm down with some 80s rock. I've got Foreigner queued up on the iPod.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.  My buddy ahd the same problem, went to the doc and they told him he was hypothyroid.  Sounds like something worth gettign checked out if ya ask me.
> 
> Mon- thanks but none of my lifts are that impressive when you can see what some of my buddies can lift.  I know guys that would put anyone here to shame in pretty much any lift.


what kind of meds did he give ur buddy?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> what kind of meds did he give ur buddy?



Cytomel.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

4/26  chest/abs/cardio

Felt really good today.  An hour before my workout I had one of the trainers that I work with who specializes in Muscle Palpitation and re-activation take a look at my left shoulder and try and workout some of the problems.  My shoulder felt great.  It was a good workout.

Rest interval= you go I go with training partner

decline bench press
255x10
275x7
285x4+1

dumbell bench press
100x10
100x8
100x5+1

superset
a) 15 degree incline flyes  55x15, 65x8, 65x8, 65x6
b) high cable cross over-  plate#6x12, plate#6x8, plate#6x6, 
    plate#6x8

superset
a) hanging leg raises- bw + 20lb db between feet x 10, x 8, x6, x6
b) decline situps- bw x 10, bw + 45 x 10x3

bike sprints- 20min.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay Premier I purchased two CDs this weekend to make up for not getting one last weekend.  And the winners are:
> 
> Def Leppard-  Greatest hits- the Vault
> Ultimate Air Supply



I didnt get a CD.. I went out and bought a Manga video.  Ninja Scroll.  God its intense for a cartoon


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I didnt get a CD.. I went out and bought a Manga video.  Ninja Scroll.  God its intense for a cartoon




Never heard of it.  Japanese animation??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

4/27 legs/calves

pretty good workout today.  Focused more on my hammies since they need more work than my quads right now.

SLDL
325x6
335x6
345x3

Front squat (stayed nice and light and didn't go to failure.  basically just did some reps to get a pump going)
185x10x4

seated leg curls
200x15
200x10x2

walking lunges with 45lb plate held overhead
35 steps x 3 sets

superset
a) 45 degree calf raises  240x15, 200x12x3
b) explosive calf hops holding a 10lb plate in each hand x 50reps x 4 sets


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Man, your hamstrings must be massive.  Thats awesome weight, P.  How have your weights been in general?  Have they been down much since you started cutting?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

No, actually in most things they have either stayed the same (and the number of reps that I am getting is jsut a bit harder to hit) or they have gone up,  like my SLDLs for example.  I think the biggest test will be the last 6 weeks though when I really drop my cals and try and loose fat and make the push to get shredded.  Right now I am loosing very slowly (dieting slow) and try to hang on before I drop the bomb and go for it.  I loose weight pretty quick if I am no careful so I am just taking it slow and buying time right now.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Never heard of it.  Japanese animation??



Yes.  Its pretty bloody, and there are sex adn rape scenes in it.  its outa control...  I dont know if I will watch it again for a while.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes.  Its pretty bloody, and there are sex adn rape scenes in it.  its outa control...  I dont know if I will watch it again for a while.



I have never watched a japanese cartoon before.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

What supplements/drugs are you currently taking by the way?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

No drugs for me.  I am all natrual and plan to stay that way.  The show that I am doing is an all natrual show also.

As far as supps go I don't take to much.  Right now I take:

multi-vitamin
B complex
vitamin C
ZMA (at bed time)
1hr before my work out EAS thermodynamex (basically an ass load of caffiene and green tea)
whey protein

and that is it.  I like to stay with whole food as much as possible.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, never a PH cycle or anabolic cycle? 

How do you feel about ZMA? I just recently started it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

I like ZMA a lot.  I really feel that I sleep better when I take it so that in itself is worth it to me.  I used to take melatonin for sleep but I like the ZMA better.

Nope, no PH or anabolic cycle ever, not for me.  I am completely against taht shit, for myself.  I don't care if others do it and i have freinds that are on tren and test etc.....but I don't want to touch the stuff, never have!!  I am just a firm believer in being healthy and working hard.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, definitely keep it up. Because a natural guy who can throw around some of the weights you do is pretty hard to come by. How long have you been training?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I loose weight pretty quick if I am no careful so I am just taking it slow and buying time right now.


Yup, you suck   I swear it takes me ages to lose.  TP still only wants me to go 12 weeks


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Yeah, definitely keep it up. Because a natural guy who can throw around some of the weights you do is pretty hard to come by. How long have you been training?




I started when I was about 14 or 15 years old (I'll be 25 next tues.) and was on and off through high school but always active, if I wasn't liftining I was running a lot.  I really don't think I am that strong.  At my current weight, 180lbs, I have seen some guys do really amazing things.  I have talked about my freins who won the worlds in powerlifting, at 220lbs he deadlifted 710.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

> I have talked about my freins who won the worlds in powerlifting, at 220lbs he deadlifted 710.


Wow, sounds great, what's your friend's name?


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have talked about my freins who won the worlds in powerlifting, at 220lbs he deadlifted 710.


that is just amazing


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Wow, sounds great, what's your friend's name?




I am not going to give out my freinds name in public like that.  I don't think that is something that he would want me to do.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Ed Coan?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL, Ed Coan weighs a bit more than 220,  I think.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

4/29  back/core/ moderate cardio

WG pull down
plate#13x15
plae#13x14
plate#13x9

bilateral bent over dumbell rows (both arms at same time as bilateral suggests)
80x12
80x10
80x10
80x10

reverse grip seated cable row
plate#13x12
plate#13x10
plate#13x10
plate#13x10

unilateral loaded standing cable pullover( aka straight arm pressdwon); both hands at the same time.
25x15
30x10
30x10
30x10

weighted decline situps
bw + 90 x 12
I did those holding two 45lb plates together.  Then my training partner wanted to try it with a barbell so I used 90lbs.  We did them holding the bar across your chest while you are laying back and as you situp you press the bar up and then eccentricly you come down with the bar up in the air, bring it back to start and repeat.
bw + 90lb bar x 10 x 3

hanging leg raises
bw + 10 x 15
bw + 10 x 12
bw + 10 x 12

reverse hypers (done over a preacher bench with a dumbell held between my feet)
bw + 10 x 10 x 3

treadmill- Incline walking- 10min
cybex arc trainer- 15min.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Pretty strong abs ya got there, Funk.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

I train my core 4 times a week!!  I also squat high reps so that helps too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

> I am not going to give out my freinds name in public like that. I don't think that is something that he would want me to do.


Could you PM me with his name then please, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Could you PM me with his name then please, thanks.




Man, I am really sorry but I have no idea who the hell you are.  I don't even give out my last name here so why would I give out one of my best freinds names like that.  It isn't importnat if you believe me or not, I could care less.  It seems like all you are into is checking up on people to see if they are telling the truth about who they are or what they have accomplished or how much they can lift.  Why not come to NYC and train with him for a day and then you can ask him his name yourself.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize you were only in NYC. I will definitely have to make a trip up there and train with you guys. I am not trying to check on anyone it's just crazy that all your friends are stronger than anyone on this site.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

Why is that crazy????  Not all of my freinds are stronger than everyone on this site.  I just said I have some really strong freinds.  I have seen some really impressive lifts and nothing here is really that impressive.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Rofl... Mon, settle down man.  This isnt a witch hunt.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup, that dude that dl'ed 710, also squatted 685 at that same comp.  But they are powerlifters and have been their entire lives.  And yes, after watching that guy throw around 225 on speed benches, like it was air is fuckin amazing as shit.


----------



## Jay-B (Apr 29, 2004)

hey p-funk, pm me wit some contact info i wanna hang wit the big boys for a day


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Yup, that dude that dl'ed 710, also squatted 685 at that same comp.  But they are powerlifters and have been their entire lives.  And yes, after watching that guy throw around 225 on speed benches, like it was air is fuckin amazing as shit.




yeah, and taht is on a bad day, remeber he has had elbow surgery and a shortened bicep tendon.  the other day his shoulder was bothering him so he was going light on overhead presse (260lbs).


Jay-B.....were in NYC are you at??  Were do you train at?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

4/30

AM- cardio-  1hr  (ouch!!!!)
20min bike sprints
30min cybex arc trainer
10min stairmaster


PM- delts/traps/abs

seated db press (elbows slightly forward, in the scapular plane.  Full ROM dumbells all the way down so that the outer edge touches top of shoulder before presing up, no pause)
80x7
80x6
80x5
60x9+1

standing cable rope face pulls
70x15
70x12
70x10x2

dumbell laterals
30x10
30x7
20x10
20x10


barbell shrugs (no wraps)
315x12
365x8x3

decline reverse crunches
bw x 12 x 4


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

If you want to see someone move some serious weight whilst weighing in at 181 pounds, check out Phil Harrington. He owns the world record for that weight class in both squats and deads.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah, that is why i don't even think about myself as being strong.  There are guys that do really impressive things at bodyweights lower than mine.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's almost discouraging to watch some people lift. A good friend of mine from another forum weighs 156 and squats 585. And we started powerlifting about the same time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Since your such a puss, I need to increase my DB military... So that when your bulking, I dont become "Super Puss"


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

Those press are in the scapular plane (elbows more forward) too, much harder.  If I flare my elbows out and do them the way most people do them I can hit 100s easy.

sat- the thing is there will always be people stronger than you. it is important just to focus on being as strong as you can be.  also, have you seen the kid squat?  I am always skeptical about the weight people say they throw around, especially something like squats.  I use such a great ROM, especially on squats, all the time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

He posted a video of the squat at the meet when he did 585.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I can hit 100s easy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

that's awsome.  good for him.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

He's also 5'6 so his ROM is short.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, I am 5'5" and I can almost touch my ass to the floor.  It is easier for short guys to do things like that.

Is he also squatting low bar and with a relaly wide stance, like most powerlifters??  The wide stance decreases the ROM imensly and allows you to break parallel really easily leaving most of the work up to your hips.   I usually squat with a shoulder width stance and I am not that into squating low bar either.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

> Yeah, it's almost discouraging to watch some people lift. A good friend of mine from another forum weighs 156 and squats 585. And we started powerlifting about the same time.


Latty?


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

What other forum do you guys go to that is for powerlifting??


----------



## Jay-B (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> Jay-B.....were in NYC are you at??  Were do you train at?



i live and train in flushing queens, some gym named pure power.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

5/1 arms/abs

standing dumbell curls (alternating)
40x15 reps with each hand
40x12
40x10

close grip bench press
235x8x2
235x6

preacher curls (cambered bar; close grip)
85x10x2
85x6

rope overhead cable tricep ext.
plate#8x15
plate#10x8x2

superset
a) cable curl- plate#6x40x2
b) rope cable pressdown- plate#6x40x2

dumbell reverse wrist curl (unilateral; no rest inbetween sets)
20x10
12x12
12x10

superset
a) barbell wrist curl   75x12, 75x10, 75x10
b) pinch plates- two 10lb plates pniched in each hand x 3 sets

triset
a) hanging knee raises (wings)  bw x 15, bw x 12, bw x 10 x 2
b) situps (feet up in air) bw + 45 x 12 x 4
c) russian twists- bw + 25 x 10reps to each side x 4


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> i live and train in flushing queens, some gym named pure power.




cool man, let me know when you are going to be around in the city.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

I think you should train with P on leg day.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

I like leg day


----------



## Jay-B (May 3, 2004)

o hell no. and gettin to the city is nothing for me im about to head there now just tell me where ur gym is located.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2004)

5/3 

AM-cardio- 45min.
20min- bike sprints
15min- cybex arc trainer
10min- stairmaster


Noon- chest/abs

this workout wasn't so great.  I like to leave 12hrs between my workouts when I do cardio in the morning but because of how busy my day was I had to squeeze this one in around noon (about five and a half hours after the cardio session).  SO I was pretty cooked and the weights resemble that.

No training partner today so this workout was really fast (low rest intervals)

bench press
225x12
225x10
225x6+1

Neutral grip machine chest press
230x6
230x5
230x5

decline db flyes
45x15
55x10
55x8
55x10 (longer rest before this set as some jerkoff kept talking and wouldn't leave me alone)

peck deck flyes
150x16
150x10x2

triset
a) hanging knee raises (wings)- bw x 15 x 3
b) decline situps- bw + 45 x 12 x 3
c) russian twists- bw + 25 x 10 twists to each side x 3

superset
a) high chair knee raises-  bw x 20 x 3
b) rope cable crunches-  stack x 12 x 3


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> o hell no. and gettin to the city is nothing for me im about to head there now just tell me where ur gym is located.




Just PM me whenever you want to come and train a little bit and we can try and set up a time that is convienent for the both of us.  I don't know if you want to waite until after my competition or not.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Your doing a lot of cardio!   I start mine on Wed.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your doing a lot of cardio!   I start mine on Wed.




not really, I was doing an 1hr per week.  Now I am up to about 1.5hr per week.  that is not much at all.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2004)

Almost forogt.  I am 8 weeks out so I am dropping my post wokrout insulin spike in favor of oats (no more rice cakes).


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Almost forogt.  I am 8 weeks out so I am dropping my post wokrout insulin spike in favor of oats (no more rice cakes).



Do you really notice that big of a difference, while bulking?  I realize during a cut you want to keep the insulin spikes under control, but why not oats all the time?


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Almost forogt.  I am 8 weeks out so I am dropping my post wokrout insulin spike in favor of oats (no more rice cakes).


  8 weeks   I can't wait to see you all cut up.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

Nice w/o, P... 225x12 is nice!


----------



## oaktownboy (May 3, 2004)

keep up the good work P...


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Do you really notice that big of a difference, while bulking?  I realize during a cut you want to keep the insulin spikes under control, but why not oats all the time?




In my opinion the difference has been huge.  I used to do oats all the time and then a reind of mine talked me into trying a PWO insulin spike for awhile.  I was always scared about losing leaness and he just told me to try it so I did.  I think I was realy able to get some great results with it.  Even when dieting it had no less effect on fat loss.  The only reason I am switching is because I want to get my blood sugar levels stable and the rice cakes make me crave more (chocolate flavor....yum).


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

Happy B-day !


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah Happy Birthday Patrick!

So what is the Protein Drink of Choice ?


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

thanks guys....lol, yep protein for me!!!!!!  No cake for 8 more weeks.


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!    :bounce: 

any special plans for today? (no cake for you!!  )


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

thanks Jen, no special plans.  Just work and workout.  I am about to go train legs (my birthday present to myself....lol).  Other than that just another typical day for me.


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

LOL!

Happy bday, P. 

And its so fitting that on your birthday, you go in to do legs, your most sadistic day.  Sometimes i dont think youre human.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Patrick!! Have fun man!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

Legs on your birthday? Don't forget to add one (set) for good luck.  Happy birthday, Patrick!  Oh, and go wild afterwards. Have TWO protein drinks.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

thanks a lot everyone


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

5/4 legs/calves

5min- bike warm up

Well, since today was my birthday and today is leg day I decided that my present to myself would be to try and squat 275 for 20 reps.  I am really disapointed because I stopped the set at 13 reps!!!  I am not going to make excuses like I am really tired or my right hip was really jammed up and bothering me (even though that was going on and this wasn't my best feeling day).  No excuses, I let myself down!!  At rep number 13 (I know I defenitly had fifteen) my training partner, who is also a great trainer that i really respect (that is why I train with him).  Was standing to the side of the rack watching my form (when I squat I don't have anyone spot me from behind.  If I am failing I am going to crash down on the safety pins before someone helps me out so he watches from the side).  I was in the standing there after 13 reps and he says "man, you are 8 weeks out form a show.  I know you like to push it but not right now, it is not worht an injruy this close to the contest.  you should rack it."  So I gave in and racked it.  I am so ashmed of myself.  As punishment I did 225 for 15 reps and my rest interval was as fast as it took him to do 3 reps of box squats (about 10sec).  Pretty pissed off right now!!!  Sorry to disappoint.

squats
275x13 (BOOOOOOO!!!!)
225x15x3

unilateral lying leg curls (no rest inbetween legs...back to back continuous)
50x12
50x10
30x12
30x10
20x12
20x10

hack squats (more squat....hey, it's my birthday)
(weight does not include the sled)
320x15
360x6 (boo)
270x10

leg extensions
110x25
125x20
140x15
155x12

seated calf raises (10sec rest inbetween sets)
(weight does not include the bar the plates are loaded on)
135x10x5
160x10x5


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Happy b-day man!  Wow, you are almost "over the hill" 

B-days are typical days for me also.  There really is nothing special about them.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

thats what i like to see.......legs on your bday 

happy birthday Masta P


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

thanks guys....hahaha, masta P


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday 

MMMM rice cakes! MMMMM oaties!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

thanks greek.

MMMM....no more rice cakes!!!!!  I am hungry!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

throws p-funk a piece of grilled chicken and a head of lettuce!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> throws p-funk a piece of grilled chicken and a head of lettuce!



thanks, that's more like it.


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> squats
> 275x13 (BOOOOOOO!!!!



Pansy 

You're gonna love your present biatch!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

Pansy!!!  F*ck you.  Big "P" yelled at me for doing this.  All I heard was  "What the fuck!!  Are you stupid??  You have such a low amount of fat around your joints right now and you are doing something ridiculous like that!!"  All I could say was "man, it is light weight!!!  I was just trying to get 20reps.  I stopped at a safe number....relax!"  hahaha


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2004)

LoL


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks greek.
> 
> MMMM....no more rice cakes!!!!!  I am hungry!!!


I'll be joining you in 4 weeks


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2004)

5/6- back/core

Rest interval was you go I go with my training partner

bent over barbell rows
245x8
225x8
205x10
185x10

pull ups
bw x 5 x 5

close girp machine row
210x10
210x7
190x10
170x10

barbell pullovers
115x12
115x12
115x8

hypers
bw + 45 x 20
bw + 45 x 17
bw + 45 x 12

knee to nose reverse crunches
bw x 20 x 3

reverse hypers (off the side of a bench)
bw x 15 x 3


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

What did Yanick give you for your bday?

Have you ever heard of Coldplay?  I listened to their CD the other day.. they are pretty fukin good.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, i like Coldplay.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Do they have more than one album?  Which ones do you have?  What groups are similar?

I really liked their style, and wouldnt mind getting some things similar.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

Theyve got 2 albums, "Parachutes" and "Rush of Blood to the Head."  Check out amazon.com, you can listen to samples of their tracks.  Itll show you similar bands, too.  I havent listened to them in a while, so i really cant think of anything similar to them off the top of my head.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What did Yanick give you for your bday?
> 
> Have you ever heard of Coldplay?  I listened to their CD the other day.. they are pretty fukin good.




I don't know.  He hasn't given it to me yet.

Coldplay is awsome.  I have both of there CDs and a bootleg of all b'sides witch is cool too.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Does your training partner use the same weights as you?


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2004)

the present hasn't arrived yet.

And his training partner typically lowers the weight, although he isn't really a bodybuilder or anything.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Does your training partner use the same weights as you?



Like yan said, my training partner lowers the weights a little.  But he has no interest in being a bodybuilder.  he is a few inches taller tahn me and weights around 180lbs.  he is still a strong guy.  he is more into being explosive and fast and strong.  he is a much better athelete than i am.  he moves really quick and can sprint realy fast and do all that stuff.  plus he can box and throw a mean right hook like a motha fucka!!  He is getting sick of this bodybuilder split like I am and keep saying that he can't waite until this contest is over so that we can go to full body workouts and really destroy ourselves.  lol


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

5/7
AM- cardio- 1hr
20min- bike sprints
20min- stairmaster
20min- cybex arc trainer

PM- delts/traps/abs

standing barbell press
165x7
165x4
135x7

upright row
135x8
140x7
140x7
140x6

reverse peck deck
165x15
165x10
165x10
drop set- 165x8, 120x8

dumbell standing lateral raises
30x10
30x12
30x10
30x10+2

barbell shrugs
365x8 (my grip was shot!!)
315x10x4

superset
a) decline situps-  bw + 45 x 25 x 3
b) russian twists- bw + 25 x 10 to each side x 3

high chair straight leg raises 
bw x 15 x 3

swiss ball situps
bw + 45 x 15 x 3


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I think I know what russian twists are... but please explain.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think I know what russian twists are... but please explain.




Lie down in a normal sit up position.  Then I take the weight and hold it straigh out in front of me.  I crunch up so that my shoulders are wel enough off the ground but my lower back remains in contact with the floor.  From there I then twist (rotation) form side to side.

reverse russian twists are when you lie on the floor (shoulders down) with your legs up.  Then you twist your legs form side to side, all the way down all the way up and then to the other side.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Ok, thats what I thought.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> standing barbell press
> 165x7
> 165x4
> 135x7



Youre gonna be reppin with 225 after your contest, right?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Youre gonna be reppin with 225 after your contest, right?




I hope so, if my shoulder ever friggin heals.  it still gives me problems time to time.  I am going to start yoga to try and stretch every thing out and hopefully that will help.  I'd love to get up to 225lbs for reps.  I have hit 205lbs for sets of 4 before.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I hope so, if my shoulder ever friggin heals.  it still gives me problems time to time.  I am going to start yoga to try and stretch every thing out and hopefully that will help.  I'd love to get up to 225lbs for reps.  I have hit 205lbs for sets of 4 before.



Man, i wish your gym would let you video some of this stuff.  Youre like a natural version of Ronnie.  Dont you get any special treatment since you work there?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Man, i wish your gym would let you video some of this stuff.  Youre like a natural version of Ronnie.  Dont you get any special treatment since you work there?




LOL, I wouldn't go that far.  Honestly I don;t think what I do is that spectacular.  I reallt wish I was stronger, even though that is not what I am lifting for right now.  Unfortunaly I get no special attention just because I work there.   They could care less what I do.  lol.  Just come down to the city and get a couple workouts in.  (one just isn't enough).


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

I think i might try and take you up on that offer some time this summer.


----------



## rockcrest (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do they have more than one album?  Which ones do you have?  What groups are similar?
> 
> I really liked their style, and wouldnt mind getting some things similar.



Coldplay is great.  If you like them try a band called MUSE.  Its sounds Coldplay/Radioheadish.  MUSE-Absolution.


Nice werk P-Funk!


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2004)

5/8 arms

cambered bar skull crushers
125x10
125x8
125x6

cambred bar curls
105x8
85x10
85x10
85x8

pressdowns
plate#9x12x3

incline dumbell curls
25x12x3

single arm dumbell over head tricep extension
25x20
25x15
25x12

sinle arm dumbell concentration curl (inside thigh)
25x15
25x12

barbell wrist curl
65x20
65x15
65x15

barbell reverse wrist curl 45x12x3


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

are you certain your not related to the incredible hulk??  
EXCELLENT workouts Pattypoo! Im very impressed that youve been able to maintain your level of intensity whilst dieting, etc!  Keep it up!!


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2004)

thanks Jen


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

Okay, I am now 7 weeks out. My diet is chaning once again. I am dropping my cottage cheese at bed time because the dairy bloats me and keeps my skin really thick. So I will have either chicken or tuna before bed along with veggies and either flax or mayo, depending on how much flax I have had through out the day. 

For the past two weeks I have been usign EAS thermodynamex 1hr before I workout (basically jsut a ton of anyhdrous caffeine, green tea extract and synephrine). I am going to drop that for 2 weeks to give my body a break and then throw it in again at 5 weeks out. Yanick's birthday present to me came in the mail. It was two bottles of Lypoderm-y from avant labs. So I am using that right now. 4 squirts per day around my lower abs and lower back. 

picutres are on there way.......hopefully.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

Whoohoo pics 

I found lipo to help in the kidney area.  I seem to hold there pretty bad.  I would say just as bad as my as abs


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whoohoo pics
> 
> I found lipo to help in the kidney area.  I seem to hold there pretty bad.  I would say just as bad as my as abs



Yeah, I took the pics in this back hallway at the gym.  The lighting was really wierd and we aren't sure if the flash on the camera is going to make the washed out or not.  I am going to pic them up in a few minutes.  If they look resonable I will post them.  If not I will take more next weekend and try to get them on a digital camera instead.


----------



## Yanick (May 9, 2004)

you're getting them put on a cd or something? send em to me if you dun post them up.


----------



## Monolith (May 9, 2004)

Nice, cant wait to see the pics!

And awesome bday gift from Yanick.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

Okay, put up some new pics.  The lighting is so crappy you can't see anything.  The pics are really shitty.  Sorry, it was the best we could do given the fact that we had no digital camera or properly lighted space for pictures.


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Great pics Pattypoo  they are a lil blurry but looking large and pretty lean nevertheless!!  youve got great development, going to do very well! Keep up all your hard work!


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Great pics Pattypoo  they are a lil blurry but looking large and pretty lean nevertheless!!  youve got great development, going to do very well! Keep up all your hard work!




thanks Jen.  I am pretty disapointed in how poor the quality of the pics are.  You can't realy tell anything fomr them.  I am going to try and borrow a digital cam.  form someone and take better pics maybe this weekend.


----------



## Monolith (May 9, 2004)

rofl

P, your back is H U G E !

You look a lot bigger than i thought, altho i was judging from the other pics you had uploaded with your shirt on.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Your pics look very nice and you still have soo much time! You will be ridiculously cut up


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Greek.

Mono, thanks.....lol


----------



## rockcrest (May 9, 2004)

good pics bro...good luck


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

Excellent work Funky.  

The pics are a blurry though.  You have to get some better ones done.  PLEASE!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Excellent work Funky.
> 
> The pics are a blurry though.  You have to get some better ones done.  PLEASE!!!



Yeah, I will try and take some new ones.  Maybe if I can't get a digi cam I will jsut take a disposable camerea and go to the park were the lighting is better.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

Nice Pics Patrick.

Little Blurry(Not that you don't already know)  But looking very good


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

5/10 chest/abs/cardio

really fast workout today.  We went you go I go faster than ever, as our reps were realy moving as well.  It took us 20min to get through this workout.

Incline dumbell press
100x12
100x8
100x5

decline bench press
225x8
225x6
225x5

high cable cross over
plate#6x20x3

dips
bw x 10 x 5

hanging knee raises (wings)
bw + 20 x 10 x 3

bike sprints- 30min.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

17 sets in 20 minutes??  Thats like one giant superset.  Friggin hardcore, P!


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 17 sets in 20 minutes??  Thats like one giant superset.  Friggin hardcore, P!



Yeah, almost threw up.  My training partner and I were green in the face at the end of this one.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

5/11 legs

Well, it appears that prolonged dieting is really starting to take its toll on me.  I was really tired (and hungry) to day and my workout reflected that.  I felt pretty exahuasted, I also woke up at 4am though.  I was beat.  Anyway.

Bike- 4min warm up

deadlifts
335x10
335x8
335x6
(BLAH!!!)

step ups (18 inch box)
55x8
45x8x2

seated leg cursl
200x15
200x12
200x10

superset
a) knee extension-  plate#12x15x2
b) walking lunges- bw x 40 x 2

45 degree calf raises
200x10x10


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

You are much bigger than I thought ... looking good P!


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

thanks......lol, I don't think I am big at all so how small did you think I was?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Dude, your huge! Great pics and awesome progress.


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks......lol, I don't think I am big at all so how small did you think I was?



sorta my size - with a much wider back ...


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> sorta my size - with a much wider back ...




LOL, that was a pretty good answer.



Rock thanks.


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> LOL, that was a pretty good answer.



Maybe it's from your av ... how long ago was that taken?  What do you weight in at nowadays?

there are fewer and fewer little guys like me that hang out here.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Maybe it's from your av ... how long ago was that taken?  What do you weight in at nowadays?
> 
> there are fewer and fewer little guys like me that hang out here.




That avi is over a year old.  I was 150lbs then.  These new pictures I am 184lbs.  I weighed 200lbs at my heaviest over the winter.  I am 5'5"


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

see ...that's where my confusion comes (and it doesn't take much to confuse me)

Well I'm looking forward to hearing how the comp goes.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 13, 2004)

where ya been P?


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

I think yesterday was his off day.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

yup, yesterday was an off day.  Back in action today.

Wow, I am beat.  Dieting and working a lot (training a number of clients) is really killing me.

5/13 back/abs/cardio

wide grip support row (weight does not include the bar)
160x10
160x8
160x6x2

wide grip pull downs with a 3 count static pause at contraction on each rep
plate#10x10
plate#10x8
plate#10x6

one arm dumbell rows
100x10x4

rope cable straight arm pressdown 
plate#13x10x3

prone swiss ball hypers
bw x 15 x 4

superset
a) decline situps-  bw x 20 x 3
b) cable crunches-  stack x 12 x 3

bike sprints- 20min.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

Nice db rows... especially after 7 previous sets.


----------



## rockcrest (May 13, 2004)

how do you work the bike sprints? thankz..


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice db rows... especially after 7 previous sets.




Nothing was nice about this workout.  Strength feels like crap and energy is really down, especially going without caffeine for 2 weeks.  Dieting has got me by the balls.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> how do you work the bike sprints? thankz..




what do you mean how do I work them??  like what time interval do I use??

Usually the first 5 min is warm up sprints to get my legs moving so that I don't blow a hamsting.  That consists of light pedaling at level 0 for a min. and then a 1min interval of moderate pedaling at level 3 followed by 30sec light pedaling at level 0 then 30sec. at level 5 of moderate pedalling. I do that until I hit the 5min mark and then begin my full out sprints.  I start with 40sec of really slow pedaling at level 0 and then all out as fast as I can move (trying to get my RPMs up to 165-175) I sprint for 20sec at level 8.  Then I drop back down to level 0 and lights pedal for 40sec.  I do that protocol unitl the 15min mark and the last ten minutes is a cool down of moderate sprints similiar to the first 5min.

Is that what you want to know???


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

I would say nice workout, but you would just tear it down  

Are you planning on going to the O this year?


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would say nice workout, but you would just tear it down
> 
> Are you planning on going to the O this year?




Yeah, I'd like to.  I hope I can go this OCT., you??

I think I am going to go to the NOC again this year (since it is right down the street..lol).

Also, May 22 in orange county NY is the "battle of the bad-asses" strong man competition so I think I am going up to watch that too.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

I definately want to go to the O this oct.  But if I am I need to decide if I want to stay with family, or in a hotel.  Basically I need a roommate 

Is that strongman comp, does it have the "big guys" like all the WSM?  Or is it a local(usa) type thing?


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Nothing was nice about this workout.  Strength feels like crap and energy is really down, especially going without caffeine for 2 weeks.  Dieting has got me by the balls.



Chin up, P!  Remember, your weights may not be progressing as youd like, but your body is turning into a greek statue.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I definately want to go to the O this oct.  But if I am I need to decide if I want to stay with family, or in a hotel.  Basically I need a roommate
> 
> Is that strongman comp, does it have the "big guys" like all the WSM?  Or is it a local(usa) type thing?




The strongman contest has huge guys!!  It is the amatuer version of the strongman.  read about it here:

http://nastrongman.com 

Dude, if I go this year I may not be going with my buddy and his wife (the people that I went with last year) so I will probably be going solo.   I'll roomate up with ya.  hahahaha, we will have hookers in that room in a matter of minutes.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Chin up, P!  Remember, your weights may not be progressing as youd like, but your body is turning into a greek statue.



Thanks Mono, I know.  I am loving the new look.   It is great for business as now I workout in sleeveless shirts and tanktops and people are just coming up to me and asking if I can train them when I am working out.  lol.  I would love to stop now and stay where I am at and just train for strength and put on a tad bit of lean mass (maybe get to 190 and stay nice and lean) but there is noway.  I am going all the way to the show.  I sent in my money and I oreder my posing trunks (navey blue)


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

http://nastrongman.com/nasspros/TonyScrivens.htm

http://nastrongman.com/nasspros/BrettLatta.htm 6'5" 370#  

Both those dudes are hella large!  They are the pro guys though.  I think that you should try and compete in the amateurs.  I would if they had something like that here.  I would need to work on grip strength though 

Well, hit me up when you will know if your going or not.  I still havent bought a ticket yet either.  Hookers?  You mean Escorts, they're the legal version


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> http://nastrongman.com/nasspros/TonyScrivens.htm
> 
> http://nastrongman.com/nasspros/BrettLatta.htm 6'5" 370#
> ...




Yeah, I'd love to compete in that.  I can't waite until this summer to do some strongman training.  I may find an amatuer contest to do.  I would need to kep my weight down around 185lbs and compete with the light weights though because I will get smoked trying to compete with the heavies (guys weighing 3 bills or more!!).  It would be fun.

you are trying to figure that stuff out now??  LOL, I am such a procratinator about shit like that.  I never know if I am going until about 3 or 4 weeks away and then I just book everything.  We did that this year and still got our room at Mandalay bay.  I wouldn't know until late september.


----------



## rockcrest (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> what do you mean how do I work them??  like what time interval do I use??
> 
> Usually the first 5 min is warm up sprints to get my legs moving so that I don't blow a hamsting.  That consists of light pedaling at level 0 for a min. and then a 1min interval of moderate pedaling at level 3 followed by 30sec light pedaling at level 0 then 30sec. at level 5 of moderate pedalling. I do that until I hit the 5min mark and then begin my full out sprints.  I start with 40sec of really slow pedaling at level 0 and then all out as fast as I can move (trying to get my RPMs up to 165-175) I sprint for 20sec at level 8.  Then I drop back down to level 0 and lights pedal for 40sec.  I do that protocol unitl the 15min mark and the last ten minutes is a cool down of moderate sprints similiar to the first 5min.
> ...



yup, thanks


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

5/14

Am cardio- 30min
20min bike sprints
10min cybex arc trainer

PM- delts/traps/abs

rest interval was you go I go with training partner

standing dumbell press
65x12
65x9
65x5+1
45x10

dumbell bent over rear delt raises (with external rotation on concentric)
30x10x4


cabel laterals (holding the ball....no handels)
plate#4x6
plate#3x10x3

barbell shrugs
225x20
315x14
335x10
355x8

lying knees to noes reverse crunches
bw x 20 x 4


Super tired and depleted.  Dieting is getting to me now.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> standing dumbell press
> 65x12




How may cals are you at now?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> How may cals are you at now?




right around 3000.

those were killer.  Instead of doing them with elbows out to the side I do the with elbow pointed slightly forward (about a 45 degree angle off your head, palms almost facing eachother).  This places it in the sagital plane wich is much harder to press in IMO.  Also, the range of motion is all the way down so that the outer edge of the dumbell head touches you anterior delt and then all the way up....killer.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Dieting at 3k LMAO!!!  Thats pretty wise.

I will have to try that.  Is there a sagital plane for every movement?  I need to study more...


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

Yes, the sagital plane bisects the body into left an dright halves.  so basically anything were the shoulder is doing flexion of extention.  like:

front raises
dips
pull overs
sagital plane over head presses
etc...


get me?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

man....3000 cals is so little for me!!!  I am starving!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

I think I get it.  But what is different about sagital plane front raises, or are all front raises in the sagital plane?

Im retarded


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

all front raises are in the sagital plane


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Ok, I understand now.  So the sagital plane is the area of motion in wich the ecercise is occuring.  Thanks.


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2004)

Nice lifts, P.  Remember, if the diet starts gettin you down, just go look in the mirror.


----------



## Yanick (May 14, 2004)

premier,

this is a decent link that i found a while ago...quick search on google (planes of motion) will give you this website and tons of others.

Planes of Motion

P.S. Pat,

you'd be so proud of me...i played handball today (not an intense activity at all) and then did some light upper body work and then 15 min of intervals on the Precor elliptical thing


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> premier,
> 
> this is a decent link that i found a while ago...quick search on google (planes of motion) will give you this website and tons of others.
> ...




wow yan...cardio!!!! lol


you would be so proud of me.  I worked out with that tal guy again.  this time he was realy dieing as I was moving so fast.  I though he was going to puke.  he was really sucking wind. lol


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

5/15 arms/abs

Super depleted today (tomorrow is carb up).  Energy was really low.  this workout was all high rep stuff.  short rest intervals, worked out alone.

cambered bar preacher curls
65x18
65x14
65x10
65x9

dips
bw + 45 x 18
bw + 45 x 14
bw + 45 x 10
bw + 45 x 7

incline dumbell curls (bilateral)
35x10x3

dumbell skull crushers
35x18
35x13
35x11

high cable curls
plate#4x20
plate#4x15
plate#4x12

cross body cable tricep extension (bilateral)
plate#3x20
plate#3x18
plate#3x14

tri-set
a) decline crunches-  bw + 45 x 15
b) hanging knee raises (wings)-  bw x 10 x 3
c) russian twists- bw + 25 x 10 to each side x 3

superset
a) high chair knee raises-  bw x 20 x 2
b) cable crunches- stack x 12 x 2

superset
a) barbell wrist curls  60x12x4
b) reverse barbell wrist curls  30x12x4


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

your poor soul!! look at all those reps!!!  
enjoy the carb up tomarrow!


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your poor soul!! look at all those reps!!!
> enjoy the carb up tomarrow!




lol, my soul has nothing to do with it.  it is my arms that are burning.


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)

I think id have trouble doing all those sets (and especially all the trisets and supersets) on a high carb day, forget doing it depleted.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> I think id have trouble doing all those sets (and especially all the trisets and supersets) on a high carb day, forget doing it depleted.



I am a little crazy though.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2004)

5/17

AM- cardio- 30min.
20min- bike sprints
10min- stairmaster

PM- chest/abs

Sometimes it is hard for me to tell whether or not I am losing some strength because of prolonged dieting or because I am jsut tired (slpet about 4 hours last night after getting in a terible argument) or because I am beat since it is me second workout of the day (about 10hrs apart).  My training partner and I had another fast workout (30min) with very little rest intervals.  The bench press felt heavy to me, at a weight that I am usually really comfortable with.  I am prety disapointed with that and I didn't get off to the right start either, on the first set unracking the bar off center and instead of racking it and adjusting after I noticed on my first rep I decided to jsut go ahead with the set no matter how akward it was.  Oh well.

bench press
275x4x3
275x3+1
(not pleased with that at all)

close grip decline dumbell presses (elbows in at sides to emphasize the sagital plane)
75x12
75x10
75x9
75x8

dumbell flyes
55x12x2
55x10

push ups
bw x 10 x 6

yoga situps
bw x 20 x 3

decline situps
bw + 90 x 10 x 3

hanging leg raises (dead hang; straight legs)
bw x 10 x 3

hanging oblique raises (wings)
bw x 12 x 3


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Argument?

DB skullcrushers?  Thats weird.. I need to try those.  I wonder why I cant think of this type of shit on my own lol


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Have you been taking any measurements, P?

And hey, 4 hours of sleep followed by 2 workouts would make anyone weaker than normal.  Dont sweat it!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2004)

pre- yeah got in an argument last night. well not realy, jsut got yelled at and pissed me off.  I didn't say anything.  I guess it was a one sided argument.  Dumbell skulls are great, keep your palms facing eachother and bring them down buy your ears and fire them back up.

Mono- No measurments.  I weighed in today at 184lbs.  I did have my arms measured just for shits and I was suprised to see that they are a tad under 17".  I though they were more like 15" since I am dieted down.  When I was up around 200lbs they must have been over 17".  Oneday I hoep they get to 20"


----------



## Yanick (May 18, 2004)

who yelled at you?  lets go kick their ass 

that also explains why you were so pissy today


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

5/18 legs

5min- bike warm up


UGH!!!  Felt like crap today.  I am so tired.  My energy levels are way down and now I am starting to realy feel the effects of this diet.  I am giveing 100% but I don't feel like I am 100% at all.  everything feels heavy to me, even warm up sets now.  My energy is in the toilet.

superset
a) squat  265x5x3
b) hack squat (weight not including the hack sled) 190x20x3

SLDL
275x8x4

stability ball leg curls (bilateral)
bw x 12 x 3

superset
a) leg ext.  125x20, 125x12
b) sissy squats-  bw x 12 x 2

unilateral standing calf raises with a dumbell in one hand
bw + 40 x 10 x 4


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

Just a few more weeks, P.  Hang tight bud.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Just a few more weeks, P.  Hang tight bud.




I know, I know.  A few more weeks.  I wish it would hurry up and end already!!  I just want to be done so I can eat.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 18, 2004)

alright..i finally got bloodwork done today..had to fast 12 hours just to do it..geez i was hungry as hell..anyways, when i get the results back i let u know what's up...


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> alright..i finally got bloodwork done today..had to fast 12 hours just to do it..geez i was hungry as hell..anyways, when i get the results back i let u know what's up...




okay


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Oak- You starting a PS/PH cycle?


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> UGH!!!  Felt like crap today.  I am so tired.  My energy levels are way down and now I am starting to realy feel the effects of this diet.



are you carb cycling or just taking in about 3000cals daily?

according to the pics you're doing something right.  keep it up bro.   peace


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2004)

Okay, I am thinking about next monday switching my routine up a bit to this:

mon- chest/bis/20min cardio
tues- back/tris/20min cardio
wed- off
thurs- legs
fri- delts/traps/2 min cardio
sat- 1hr cardio
sun- rest

Any ideas?


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2004)

pre- I don't think he is doing PH.  He is worried that he is hypothyroid.

rockcrest- thanks.  I am taking in 3000cals a day on training days and then I re-feed on wed and sun. (both off days) so my cals are higher then.  I am not carb cycling.


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay, I am thinking about next monday switching my routine up a bit to this:
> 
> mon- chest/bis/20min cardio
> ...



flip flop chest/bis & back/tris...EVERYBODY does chest mondays.  unless u lift at 5am like me
 

..and refeeds on rest days?  wouldn't it be better on more active workout days?  i admit i am no pro on refeeds...i only get the general concept of the refeed.


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

going all out with the cardio on fridays i see...don't hurt yourself


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Refeed is the help.. well, refeed.  What better day than a rest/recovery day? 

Dont know much about training P sorry.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2004)

rockcrest-  I choose to do my refeeds and carb ups on off days so taht I have energy to go through my workouts the next day and the day after.  i think that if I refeed on a more active day it is just going to burn everything up that I am trying to replenish (like glycogen).


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2004)

5/20 back/core/cardio

Started taking caffeine 1hr before workout again.

5 1/2 more weeks left.  Really starting to feel it now.

reverse grip pull ups
bw + 10 x 8
bw + 20 x 8
bw + 25 x 6
drop sets-  bw + 30 x 6, bw x 3

bent over barbell rows
205x8x3

close grip machine rows
210x10
210x7
190x10
190x10

dumbell pullover
100x12
100x10
100x8

superset
a) hypers-  bw + 45 x 15 x 3
b) bicycles-  bw x 20 x 3

superset
a) hanging knee raises (dead hang)- bw x 10 x 3
b) swiss ball crunches- bw x 12 x 3

cardio- 30min.
bike srpints- 15min
cybex arc trainer- 15min.


Anyone have any thoughs on my idea of changing my split??  Contest veterans??


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2004)

5/21
AM- 1hr cardio
30min- bike- 20min sprints; 10min mod intensity
10min- up hill treadmill walking
20min- cybex arc trainer

PM- Delts/arms/traps/abs

I did my arms with todays workout so that I could rest the whole weekend before I change my split for the last 5 weeks.  Also, I may be going to the battle of the badasses strongman competition tomorrow so I would be able to workout.

This workout, like all of them this week, was hard.  I am really tired and feeling weak and the weights are startign to reflect that.  Also, this week has been awful as I am going through some really upsetting things right now and my mind has been elsewhere.  It has been hard to concentrate and sleep all this week because I feel so badly about some of the stuff I am going through right now.

no RI= no rest inbetween sets on unilateral lifts

seated dumbell press (sagital)
70x10
70x6
70x6

unilateral dumbell lateral raises (no RI)
25x10
25x8
25x6

reverse peck deck
165x12
165x10
165x8

rope pressdowns
plate#13x12
plate#13x10
plate#13x8

unilateral dumbell preacher curls (no RI)
35x12
35x8
35x6

unilateral dumbell overhead tricep extensions (no RI)
30x12
30x10

unilateral cable curl (no RI)
plate#5x12
plate#5x10

seated cambered bar shrugs (underneath bench)
225x15x4

unilateral dumbell wrist curls (no RI)
30x15x3

unilateral dumbell reverse wrist curls (no RI)
15x15x2
15x10

hanging straigh leg leg raises (dead hang)
bw x 10 x 3

crunches (feet up in air)
bw x 20 x 4


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Damn, thats mass volume right there.  Good job man!


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, it went fast though becasue almost everything was unilateral and I didn't rest inbetween arms.


----------



## Monolith (May 22, 2004)

lmao... looks like youre on the TP-PT plan with that kind of volume. 

You should really try to get up to that strongman competition today.  It'd be fun as hell, plus itll get your mind off all the other stressful shit going on.  Dont forget to bring a camera.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

I am not going now.  My buddy who was driving up flaked out because he thought it was going to thuder storm.  I may go to Night of Champions tonight though.  I defenitly need something to get my mind off all of the shit going on right now.  I have been sitting here in my apartment getting depressed all morning.


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Go to the NOC P-Funk!   Never hurts to go look at the hotties there.  Good for picking up the mood.  (I think)


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Go to the NOC P-Funk!   Never hurts to go look at the hotties there.  Good for picking up the mood.  (I think)




The only hotties at the NOC are the strippers that are hired by the supplement companies to hand out free t-shirts.  That is my favorite part of the NOC....lol.  I guess seeing the bb'ers is kinda cool too.


----------



## Monolith (May 22, 2004)

Yeah... the rain today does kinda suck.  Im going in to Boston today for a sox game, and ive got my fingers crossed that the game isnt rained out.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

Oh man that sounds cool!!  I used to live right next to Fenway when I was going to college.  I love going to that ball park, even though I am a die hard Cleveland Indians fan and can't stand the sox....lol.  Have fun.

I need to go for a walk and get out of my apt., maybe get a cup of coffee and take my mind of shit for a bit.  Be back later.....peace.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2004)

okay 5 weeks out!!!!

here is the new split

mon- chest/bis/abs/cardio
tues-back/tris/abs/cardio
wed-off
thurs-legs
fri-cardio(AM)/delts/traps/abs
sat-1hr cardio

5/24- chest/bis/abs/cardio

Strength is startgin to go to hell and the weights were not good at all this workout.  I am starting to get some good conditioning and my shoulders and traps are getting veiny as hell.  Hopefully this last 5 weeks goes fast and I don't lose to much more strength because it is really starting to depress me.

incline bench press
225x8
225x6
225x4+1

dumbell bench press
90x6
80x8
65x9

peck deck flyes
150x12x3

cambered bar curls
95x12x3

cable curls
plate#12x10
plate#10x10
plate#8x15

super set
a) decline sit ups-  bw + 45 x 20 x 3
b) cable crunches-  stack x 10 x 3

cardio- 20min
Elliptical machine- 10min. of sprints and 10min of moderate intensity.


man my energy levels are down.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Damn, that sucks no Strong Man 

Nice workout man.  Even though your strength is down, you are still pretty fukin strong.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2004)

thanks P...hoep it doesn't gp dpwn much further form here.  I can't waite until this ends to do some real fucking training!!  Especially odd lifts and such.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Will you be doing them at your gym?  Or find things around to use?


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

I know youre goin at it a bit more hardcore than i am... but i can sympathize with the low energy on a cut.  But P, just think of the bulk you can go on once this is over...


----------



## oaktownboy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I know youre goin at it a bit more hardcore than i am... but i can sympathize with the low energy on a cut.  But P, just think of the bulk you can go on once this is over...


yeah..chocalate pies, pizza, donuts..oh my bad i was thinking about my bulk in a couple months


----------



## oaktownboy (May 24, 2004)

how many carbs are u taking in on a daily basis P?


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Will you be doing them at your gym?  Or find things around to use?




I am going to go to a power training/strong man trainig gym in queens with one of my buddies to do it every other week (2 times a month) hopefully.


Oak- the amount of carbs verys form day to day depending on my workout.   Around 100g per day for 2 days and then a carb up which is a lot of carbs through out the day (don't even count 'em).  Other days I go no carbs though to try and dry myself out a bit an dsee what I look like.


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

5 weeks!   your doing great!! 
any chance of pics once more before comp?


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Wow, look at that avitar!  Freaking supermodel


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

5/25 back/tris/abs/cardio

wg pulldowns
plate#13x12
plate#14x10
plate#14x8

reverse grp bentover rows
205x10
185x10
155x12

wg cable rows
plate#11x15
plate#11x12
plate#11x10

dumbell skullcrushers
45x12
45x10
45x8

pressdowns
plate#9x10
plate#7x12
plate#7x10

hypers
bw + 70 x 12 x 3

superset
a) high chair knee raises-  bw x 20 x 3
b) russian twists- bw  + 25 x 12 x 3

cardio- 20min. moderate intensity- recumbant bike


Trained really fast today.  My usual training partner got back in town so we were really moving throug this workout.

AHH.....been up since 4am......8 clients, 1 workout and 7 meals later.....it is time for bed!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

Jen- I have ome pics that I took the other day...just back shots..the front shots are on someone elses camera that need to finish a roll.  I will post them tomroow if I can.  I need to sleep....looking absolutly beautiful in the avi by the way.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

here is my lat spread at 5 weeks out:

p-funk lat spread


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Damn


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

more to come....first need some sleep....good night.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2004)

PS....don't know if Jodi reads this or not but this is for you.......I was about to eat my 6th meal today and I am really starting to get some bad craving for junk food and I thought about you today when I got a terrible craving for candy corn.  lol


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

Pic doesnt work for me.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

.

I had to make it smaller, too many bytes.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> .
> 
> I had to make it smaller, too many bytes.





So thats how he's rowing 225. 

Lookin LARGE, P!  Traps and delts look really good too.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> .
> 
> I had to make it smaller, too many bytes.




thanks, how did you do that???


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

Damn Patrick,  Thats F'n huge!  Nice


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Lats are looking great man, keep up the hard work. For being 5 weeks out the definition in your back is excellent, I am looking forward to how you look after you're dialed in a few days out.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks, how did you do that???



Resize the pic?

Pic Resizer


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Back looks CRAZY, man!  Nice work!


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

hear is my rear double bi


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Fukin tree trunks for arms lol

Who cuts your hair?  Do you tell them to do the "Bruce Wayne" point in the back?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Fukin tree trunks for arms lol
> 
> Who cuts your hair?  Do you tell them to do the "Bruce Wayne" point in the back?




LOL,  I have had my hair cut for a few weeks so it is grow in all fucked up.  I am going to get is shaved for the contest though.


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> PS....don't know if Jodi reads this or not but this is for you.......I was about to eat my 6th meal today and I am really starting to get some bad craving for junk food and I thought about you today when I got a terrible craving for candy corn.  lol


I read everyday   well almost   the past 2 days have been crazy busy  

Mmmmmm Candy Corn.  You know the moment I was done my comp I downed a liter of gatorade and a handful of candy corn


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

Nice back


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

> Mmmmmm Candy Corn. You know the moment I was done my comp I downed a liter of gatorade and a handful of candy corn



that's my girl


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

Then I went out for cheesecake


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Then I went out for cheesecake




that is what i am going to eat after dinner after my show.  the first thing will defenitly be krispy kreme though.


thanks for the back compliment.  i am getting nervous.  4.5 more weeks to go and i am scared that i wont be ready in time.  my ass is so fat....lol.


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2004)

You fat ass?  As if!!  You will be just fine and you will look great.  It's nerves, trust me.  Are you sodium loading yet?


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You fat ass?  As if!!  You will be just fine and you will look great.  It's nerves, trust me.  Are you sodium loading yet?




I am not sodium loading yet.  Is that something I ned to think about at four and a half weeks out??   I am jsut trying to get in shape!!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

You need to think about how you are going to drop water and if you are going to sodium load then you need to start soon.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

wow, i didnt realize sodium loading started this far out.

thank god ive never had a dream of competing, its way too confusing for me.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Oh...I have my Godiva Choc. Cheesecake already lined up!  One of my good friends is bringing it for us.  Told her I would sring for the pizza, then IHOP the next day.  

Oh my...I need to stop this talk in your journal Patrick.  I'm sowwy.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh...I have my Godiva Choc. Cheesecake already lined up!  One of my good friends is bringing it for us.  Told her I would sring for the pizza, then IHOP the next day.
> 
> Oh my...I need to stop this talk in your journal Patrick.  I'm sowwy.



Don't be sorry....I love the pain~!!
 


Jodi, can you offer me any ideas on the sodium loading an ddropping water??  I though you do that stuff a week out.  Can any of the contest vets give me some ideas here?  I am going into this contest blind (no coach or anyone to help me) so I really have no idea about what I should be doing these final weeks.

-thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

I will see what I can do   Going to talk to TP for you and see if he can  help us out here.  I know what to do for me but TP will have better tips than what I could provide.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I will see what I can do   Going to talk to TP for you and see if he can  help us out here.  I know what to do for me but TP will have better tips than what I could provide.




thanks.

I was thinking of not doing any of that since it is my first show and I am afraid I may mess it up and destroy all my hard work??


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

Pattypoo I seriously think that you need to update your avi!!! that lat shot is just SICKLY GREAT!!!  way to go! the xmas tree is coming right out, cuts, width.. excellent! right where you should be 5 week outs! Keep up all your hard work! 
Ill send you some candy corn for post comp if you gimme your address!  but the deal is none now!


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Pattypoo I seriously think that you need to update your avi!!! that lat shot is just SICKLY GREAT!!!  way to go! the xmas tree is coming right out, cuts, width.. excellent! right where you should be 5 week outs! Keep up all your hard work!
> Ill send you some candy corn for post comp if you gimme your address!  but the deal is none now!




Thanks Jen..I am working on it.  The christmas tree isn't complete yet, still need to get rid of more lower back fat and my fat ass.  I am realy scared that I am not going to be in good shape and look like shit on the day of the contest.  

I'll give ya my address if you promise to send the candy corn


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Mmmmmm, that candy corn you brought to the O for me was sooooo yummy


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks Jen..I am working on it.  The christmas tree isn't complete yet, still need to get rid of more lower back fat and my fat ass.  I am realy scared that I am not going to be in good shape and look like shit on the day of the contest.
> 
> I'll give ya my address if you promise to send the candy corn




ohhh hush!! you fat?  your not even close to that now! so unless you go on wild binges from here out you might be fat! youll do great!!  have to stay postive!!! 

I promise, as long as you dont eat any before. shoot me a PM


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Mmmmmm, that candy corn you brought to the O for me was sooooo yummy




yeah that stuff from the ELK Cand Co. in NYC is awsome!!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

You've got to send me some of that during Halloween again   Or at the O again.  You plan on going this year?


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

5/27 legs

Wow, I am really tired now!!  I have been really busy training people and haven't been getting enough sleep at all (5hrs average).  Being in a caloric defecit realy compounds the problem.  My training partner bailed on the workout to go play basketball so i had to push ahead alone.  I didn't go to failure on any of the exercises and the weights are pretty submaximal.  The only highlight was that I got yelled at by one of my powerlifting freinds who saw me front squating.  The reason he was yelling was becuase instead of front squating the bb'er way (bar across shoulders arms crossed around it) I was front squating with the bar in the rack position (olympic style).  He comes over......"Patty, what the hell are you doing?"...."I'm front squating.  I am tired of doing it the stupid bb'er way.  I hate training like this.  I'd rather do it the real way and go olympic stlye."...then the yelling began  "What the f*ck is wrong with you?  Are you stupid?  You are 4 weeks form contest and you are going to change something like that in your routine and risk some sort of injury.  You could fuck your wrist up.  You are all depleted.  Why change your routine around now!!  I think your brain is depleted."  So I went back to fornt squating the other way.  I think he was also mad because the warm up sets there was no power rack avaliable so I warmed up by cleaning the weight and then front squating, which probably isn't the best idea given the state that I am in.  Oh well.....I am a jackass.    :-/

superset
a) front squat  205x6x3
b) trap bar deadlift  315x6x3

The weights are light, I know.  But I didn't do high reps because I wanted to make sure I would be able to get constant reps through each set and mny rest interval was short too.  These were tiring!!

unilateral leg press (weight doesn't include leg press sled)
270x10x4

seated leg curls
215x10
215x8x2

standing unilateral cable hip extension
plate#5x15
plate#6x15
plate#7x15

superset
a) leg press calf raises (weight doesn't include the leg press sled)
    360x15x5
b) seated calf raises  160x8, 135x10x4

stretching at the end.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You've got to send me some of that during Halloween again   Or at the O again.  You plan on going this year?




As of right now I am defenitly going!!  If I don't go I will send you somemore candy corn for sure.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Patrick...You'll be there!  Lots of changes happen in the last four weeks.  You'll hit a point where it just seems to fall off.  Your doing awesome!


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

Holy cow.  Just finished posing and working on my routine.  I am posing to the staind song "so far away".  Man I am sweating like crazy right now!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=5
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=6

I chatted with TP and he said you should start by reading these.  Then by all means, ask questions and we can answer them for you.  

I saw a few people that decided not to drop water at my comp and man, did they look soft.  So, IMO, I would definately consider trying to drop water.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=5
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=6
> 
> ...




Okay thanks, I'll give them a read later on today


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

Jodi, one more thing.  I remember when you were dieting for your ompetition and TP maybe you drop protein shakes around 2 ir 3 weeks out.  Why was that?  Is that something that you recommend doing?  What did you eat post workout then?  Tuna?


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Very good articles Jodi.  I printed them.   

Patrick...the shakes can make you hold added water that should be expelled. I would follow your advisor and what they have you do as to when to drop them.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Very good articles Jodi.  I printed them.
> 
> Patrick...the shakes can make you hold added water that should be expelled. I would follow your advisor and what they have you do as to when to drop them.


Layne is great.  You should see his pics over at Avant   He's competing again in 3 weeks I believe.

The shake thing was something I didn't know about either.  When I competed last year, TP had me cut out shakes a few weeks before hand.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Very good articles Jodi.  I printed them.
> 
> Patrick...the shakes can make you hold added water that should be expelled. I would follow your advisor and what they have you do as to when to drop them.




I have no advisor...lol, I am my own advisor and have never competed before.  that is why I am asking so many questions.

So, I read the article, It was really informative.  Is there anything I should be doing now (4 weeks away) to prepare for that final week??


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

When do you start your sodium loading? I hope I'm saying that right. The idea being you're dehydrating yourself but not at a cellular level.

I sound like a bafoon here. I have to ask another BB friend what he was doing and what he called it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 28, 2004)

From what I've read, the body has to work harder to digest real food than shakes, thereby giving you a metabolic advantage.. *I think*


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

Just keep your water intake at 6L until its time to drop it.  4 weeks out, just get ready to prepare and know exactly what you are going to do.  I would create a guidline for yourself as to what you are going to do.  Type it in here and we can help you.  Don't worry Funky


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Just keep your water intake at 6L until its time to drop it.  4 weeks out, just get ready to prepare and know exactly what you are going to do.  I would create a guidline for yourself as to what you are going to do.  Type it in here and we can help you.  Don't worry Funky




Okay, good idea. 

6L huh...On most days I get 2 gallons (8L).  Should I lay off a bit then?


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Ok...I normally cut shakes one week out and switch to real foods. (current diet has me on no shakes)
Drink on average 1.5 to 2 gallons up to the time where your suppose to cut. You shouldn't cut water until the last  few days out, normally.  If you cut it too soon, it will counter act on you making you hold it instead of expelling it.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

No, 6L is just the min., IMO!  Keep your water up for now.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...I normally cut shakes one week out and switch to real foods. (current diet has me on no shakes)
> Drink on average 1.5 to 2 gallons up to the time where your suppose to cut. You shouldn't cut water until the last  few days out, normally.  If you cut it too soon, it will counter act on you making you hold it instead of expelling it.




Cool, thanks.  I will try and drop my shakes 1-2 weeks away.  I know what happens if you drop water to soon so I am not going to do anyhting crazy like that.  Any other tips that may help me look a little better (I am going to need it  )


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

5/28

AM- cardio
30min-elliptical- 20min sprints and 10min mod. 
                        intensity
20min- recumbant bike



PM- delts/traps/forearms/abs

Energy in the dumps again.  Strength is depressing.

standing BB press
135x12
135x8
135x6

reverse peck deck
150x15
150x12
150x10

unilateral behind back cable lateral raises
15x12
20x10
20x8

barbell shrugs (used wraps today...first time in awhile.  I need to make sure that I get some good shrugs in and not worry about strengthening my grip because Iam so close to contest right now.  I still felt like abitch though)
255x10
315x10
405x6
315x10

bb wrist curls
85x15x3

standing behind back bb reverse wrist curls
85x15x3

high chair knee raises
bw x 20 x 4

cable crunches with oblique twist
plate#9x20
plate#11x20
plate#11x20


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2004)

Did cardio today


----------



## oaktownboy (May 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did cardio today


do you do it at the gym>> i personally can't stand doing a heavy cardio session at my gym...i gotta get out and run with my iPod..jesus i hate dieting..energy levels down??i feel ya there...it seems like all i do now is sleep..i sleep wakeup,eat, do something then sleep a few more hours..so how many weeks outs are u now?
-J


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2004)

I do my cardio at the gym.  I hate it eiter way.  Inside or out.  Three and a half weeks left to go.

Well, my modem at my apt. broke so I have to waite for the cable co. to come and give me a new one on wed.  so I wont update my journal until then.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2004)

Okay, finally got my CPU fixed.  I don't really feel like posting my workouts form the past two days unless anyone really wants to see them?  I am jsut so tired.  

Three and a half more weeks to go.  I am getting pretty excited!!   I have been super strict and haven't cheated at all.  I went to a barbeque this past friday at a friends and watched everyone eat pasta, burgers, hotdogs, cake..etc....I brought my own boiled chicken and veggies and flax though.  Everyone was amazed at my will power.  I can;t waite until I am done with this contest!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

Ah ha, there you are.  I was startin to get worried. 

Glad to see everythings still on track!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome back to the world of IM lol

I am sure your workouts look fine.  Did you ever get the frontal pics?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

How's the prep going Funky?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the world of IM lol
> 
> I am sure your workouts look fine. Did you ever get the frontal pics?


Yeah, but I took them on my camera phone so the full body front shots are realy small.  I'll try and get a few more before the contest and then ofcourse I'll get my pics taken the day off and post those.

Contest prep is going good Jodi.  I keep on getting nervous.  I am always worried that I am not lean enough.  I have three and a half more weeks to try and pull it together.  I will be writing up my contest week game plan and I will post it here real soon.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Contest prep is going good Jodi. I keep on getting nervous. I am always worried that I am not lean enough. I have three and a half more weeks to try and pull it together. I will be writing up my contest week game plan and I will post it here real soon.


Good   You are almost there Funky then you can have all the goodies you want and you can rub it in my face


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

You will be just fine, you're doing great!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Contest prep is going good Jodi. I keep on getting nervous. I am always worried that I am not lean enough. I have three and a half more weeks to try and pull it together. I will be writing up my contest week game plan and I will post it here real soon.


Stick with it Patrick!  Your doing awesome!  So many changes happen the last 2 weeks, keep going as you are and you'll nail it.  The only thing I can recommend is not taking advice from too many people those last two weeks.  Find something that you like and stick to that, opinions are like azzholes..everyone has one.  Remember the last two weeks are the most drastic changes you'll see.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Stick with it Patrick! Your doing awesome! So many changes happen the last 2 weeks, keep going as you are and you'll nail it. The only thing I can recommend is not taking advice from too many people those last two weeks. Find something that you like and stick to that, opinions are like azzholes..everyone has one. Remember the last two weeks are the most drastic changes you'll see.


Thanks, I am trying to hang in there.  I am going to post my plan for contest week, starting 15 days out with sodium loading as the articles that Jodi gave me suggest, this weekend.  Hopefully everyone can help me refine it so that I can figure something out.  Also, any tips on applying my tan the day of?  I have pro-tan and some pam cooking spray.  I know I can't do my back but is it possible to apply most of the tan myself?  the reason that I ask is because one of my freinds says he will do it but he is really unreliable and I don't want to count on him being there for me and then flaking out.  I know a few girls that have offered to do it but none of them have competed and I don't want them to shade me in a strange way and make me look like shit.  Any suggestions??

I'll be back later to post my leg workout.  My energy is really low these days and for all my workouts I am trying to keep my rest interval low, I go you go with my training partner.  I am also using submaximal weights and not working near failure these days to prevent injury.  Good idea?  Bad idea??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

The best way for an even tan would be to do the Mystic tan for a few days in a row.  Then apply the protan.  I found it impossible to do myself.  Instead of the cooking spray I'd suggest Dream Tan II.  It will add a glisten to it without looking all greasy and nasty like the spray does. 

For the Pro-Tan, I found a foam brush worked best.  You can get those at any paint store and with that have one of your female friends apply it.  You can't screw up too bad with the foam brush.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

P...look here too. I know it says figure, but protan is protan. I wrote how we apply it in here. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31713

Like Jodi suggests, tan tan and more tan, even if its mystic tan or fake n bake. A good base tan, enhances the protan/dreamtan. I'm not familiar with the Dream Tan ll. I've used Pam but only patted on lightly so you don't glow like crazy.

You'll need to have someone help you with the areas you can't reach! Female friend! Also don't forget the protan stuff goes EVERYWHERE. (well, maybe not the Mr. Happy, but everywhere else). The judges will be looking at how even you are tanned, so don't leave anything out. (suits move!). Also be nice to the person applying the tanning product! No sense in leaving them with a neck and no head. 

I forgot to put that you should shave (everything) and exfoliate before applying the Tan Product.  (Exfoliate with that Apricote Scrub stuff or something similiar.)


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey P... here's your chance:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=10756&

Ask a pro.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks for the words guys.  I am hanging in there.  I don't know what is up with me.  Sometimes I look in the mirror and think I am ready and then I look again and I say "holy shit, you are so fat.  there is no way you can do this." and I get reall bummed out.   No matter what I am going to go through with it though.  I have worked hard and come this far.  I guess it is just typical feelings before your first show?  Anyway.....

As far as training goes, right now I am not training near failure and I am keeping the lifts submaximal.  However, making sure the rest interval is very short.

6/3 legs

bike- 5min. warm up

squats (ATG)
245x10x3

DB sldl
100x12x3

superset
a) legt ext-  plate#12x12x3
b) leg curl- 110x12x3

seated machine hip adduction
100x10x3

seated machine hipe abduction
100x12x3

45 degree calf raises
300x8x4

stretching


practiced posing tonight also.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

You're gonna do great, P!  Weights still look impressive to me, too.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

It's just the mind games starting.   Don't let them get the best of you.  No reason to self doubt!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Hang in there buddy  (notice I left little out this time  )  You are doing great.  The last few weeks, I noticed anyway, really screw with your mind and your body.  You are going to see such huge changes in the next few weeks.  One minute you look and feel fat and the next you see a shitload of new viens and look cut.  At this low of bodyfat changes can occur with the slightest thing, water, food, a workout etc.  You won't believe the change from how you look from this very moment to the morning of your comp.  It's mind boggling.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey P. What's going on? How's the dieting? Anyways, I got the blood results from my doctor. He says I have an abnormal liver, but doesn't know why so i have to get more blood taken again and have different tests run.If he can't find out what's wrong, he'll have to perform a liver biopsy where they stick needles into my body and take a piece of my liver out...So this news really sucks...Hope ur comp goes well
-J


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

oak-man, that is a real drag.  Good luck to ya.  I hope everything goes okay and they don't have to go the biopsy route.  Hang in there bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

You are going to do awesome man! You already look great i can't imagine how your going to come out on stage looking! Hang in there, Jodi's right the last few weeks mess with  your mind ALOT! And I suggest the Mystic tan several days in a row before the Comp. Works really well. Kick some ass man!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks rock.

what is mystic tan?  is it that spray on stuff??


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

It's a spray on tan, you may have to call around to see what Tanning salons offer it. Ity's kinda pricey.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

6/4 

AM- Cardio (40min)
15min- Elliptical sprints
5min- Elliptical (moderate intensity)
20min- stairmaster (moderate intensity)

A lot of abs (forgot my journal to write down what I did though)

PM- delts/traps/forearms

DB laterals
30x10x3

cable rear delt
15x15
15x10
10x12

DB front raises (alternating)
35x8
25x10x2

machine shoulder press (neutral grip; sagital plane)
plate#10x15
plate#11x10
plate#12x8

cable upright row
stack x 12 x 4

barbell shrugs (used wraps today)
315x12x4

reverse grip barbell wrist curls
60x10
50x12
50x10

barbell wrist curls
70x12x3


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, now I need your help!!!!   (LOL).

I have come up with my game plan for contest week and I need some suggestions or refining, or maybe it is just all wrong all together.  I used some of the guidelines that were in the article posted becase um well, that is all I have to go on right now (LOL).  So here is the game plan followed by some questions:

1.5 weeks out drop all whey protein shakes in favor of whole food (probably boiled chicken and brown rice)

15 days out salt and season all meals
10days out- 3500mg sodium
then begins contest week:
Sun- 175g carbs; 3500mg sodium
mon- 150g carbs; 1750mg soduium
tues- 130g carbs; 1750mg sodium
wed- 105g carbs; 1750mg sodium
thrus-80g carbs; 875mg sodium
fri-30g of carbs with first meal then 0g until 8pm and then 40g of carbs every 
    two hours until bedtime; 435mg sodium; 4 shots of vodka before bed
sat (contest day)- 6hrs before pre-judging- 40g of carbs every two hours and 
                          only small bites of protien (boiled chicken) with each meal.
                       -  only sips of water as needed
                       - 2hrs before pre-judging- 75g carbs/20gfat/1000mg sodium
                       - 30mins before going on small sips of gatorade 
                       -after pre-judging 30g of carbs every 2hrs up until night 
                         show and 30min before going on small sips of gatorade


Questions:
1) Is this all wrong?
2) What kind of carbs should I be ingesting on those days? Also, on the days of conteset week should I be lowering my protein and fat intake in order to accomodate the increase of calories from the carbs?
3) I was thinking about using lots of salsa from my sodium (2tbps= 250mg).  
    What else can I use?
4) When should I or should i even drop my supps?  I am taking Lipo-derm (which is basicall topical yohimbine.  Correct me if I am wrong but I believe that yohimbine makes you retain water?).  ZMA at bed time.  Whey (which will be drop 1.5 weeks out). Multi-vitamin, B-complex, anhydrous caffeine prior to workout, ALA (300mg with carb meals), Vitamin C.  Does any of this need to go?
5) for my workouts on contest week I plan on doing total body workouts Mon-thurs.  Basically depletion type workouts.  Light weight 20-30reps range) no were near failure.  Some supersets etc.  and cardio each day.  Friday I will just do carido first thing in the AM on an empty stomach.  Is any of that good or bad??

thanks,
p


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, now I need your help!!!! (LOL).
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Is this all wrong?
> ...


I'm sure Jodie and DrC will have some other ideas. I've only done this once and only know what I did and what worked and didn't work for me. I can't stress enough though on the minerals! Get your potassium and cal/mag. The day before and the day of take 100mg every few hours of the potassium to help prevent from cramping. I was a bit late and cramped badly but once I did start getting potassium in it was better.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, 100mg every few hours of potassium the day before and the day off.  What about the calcium/magnessium??

The type of carbs I was referring to was the last 5 days??  Sugary carbs on all 5 days or just the day of? 

Soy sauce!!  great idea.

No legs the last week then.  I will just do really light upper body workouts and carido mon-thrus and then just cardio on fri.

thanks a bunch


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, now I need your help!!!! (LOL).
> 
> I have come up with my game plan for contest week and I need some suggestions or refining, or maybe it is just all wrong all together. I used some of the guidelines that were in the article posted becase um well, that is all I have to go on right now (LOL). So here is the game plan followed by some questions:
> 
> ...


If you want, I can PM you Craig's for his last week.  His is different than mine, as I am not doing any carb loading.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm sure Jodie and DrC will have some other ideas. I've only done this once and only know what I did and what worked and didn't work for me. I can't stress enough though on the minerals! Get your potassium and cal/mag. The day before and the day of take 100mg every few hours of the potassium to help prevent from cramping. I was a bit late and cramped badly but once I did start getting potassium in it was better.


*Ditto on this!  Add the POtassium/calcuim on Tues. 2 per day.  then up to 4 per day on Fri.*

*If you are going to do cardio Wed. and Thursday do only am.  *

*Oh..add salt to everything!  (well, I do since I don't use much anyways)  Salsa and Soy Sauce are high so those work well.  But cut at 5pm Wed.*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys.  I'll come back later with tons of questions I am sure.

Today should be fun.  A few freinds and I have taken off work today and volunteered to work the powerlifting platform at the special olympics.  Should be pretty cool.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

looks like your getting tons of solid advice for the final prep!!  

wow, helping out at the special olympics sounds so cool! Have fun with it!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks Jen.

Oh, though of another quesion (2 actually):

1) What about my caffeine supps?  Do those have to go at any point or keep taking them, even on show day?

2) I carb up on wed. and sun.  I will skip my carb up the wed before obviously but what about the Sun. before the show???


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, what a cool day this was.  It was nice, for a change, to work with people that appreciate your help unlike most of my ungrateful/stuck up clients.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Jen.
> 
> Oh, though of another quesion (2 actually):
> 
> ...


BTW Jodie, If you don't mind I'd like to see Craig's carb loading schedule


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll forward to you Jodi.  Mine is different than his, as I don't load carbs.  Way too sensative to it.


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 21, 2004)

*1) What about my caffeine supps? Do those have to go at any point or keep taking them, even on show day?*
You can still use the caffeine all the way through as a diuretic...along with dandelion root and uva ursi....it is similar to what is in Taraxatone by Cytodyne. I was taking this stack 4 times per day starting wed before the show.


*2) I carb up on wed. and sun. I will skip my carb up the wed before obviously but what about the Sun. before the show???*
I would say it depends on how sensitive you are to carbs. I know that my body handles carbs pretty bad....they bloat me right up so I would skip the Sunday carbs. Either way you should be ok....if you bloat up just do some extra cardio to deplete the glycogen...and if you look/feel ok after the carbs then you didnt do any harm.


Jodie told me you were cutting water wed before the show.....are you still going with that method? I used that for my first two shows and it was hell. This time we cut water on Friday at 5 and it seemed to work just as well. Just a thought.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice doc....this journal is the old one though.  LOL, my new one is "three more funkin' weeks"

Anyway..I dropped caffeine and already have my herbal diuretics which I will start on thurs.

I am not dropping wate until Friday actaully so I should be good there too.  Thanks for the reply.


----------

